#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-10-31
<Palombo> 'sera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-11-01
<elias_> ci sono due bot e un solo utente?, 
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-11-02
<Palombo> 'sera
<BiKwey> ciao a tutti, sono Bianca
<alo21> BiKwey: ciao
<alo21> newlife: hai un tuo parente
<pasqoo> xD
<alo21> :)
 * hallino1 saluta tutti!
<RiccardoVianello> salve
<oldlife> ciao BiKwey  vieni nel canale fcm
<forkirara> ciao a tutti
<francesco_> ciao
<newlife> .....................
<aldolat> buonasera
<RiccardoVianello> ciao
<pasqoo> 'sera
<newlife> attenzione............... questo canale è loggato............ quindi....... finchè non inizia la riunione cortesemente facciamo silenzio! Grazie! :)
<Paolombo> ciao forkirara vieni in #ubuntu-it-fcm
<hallino1> 'Sera
<newlife> BUONASERA A TUTTI!
<newlife> :)
<newlife> la riunione avrà inizio subito...............
<francesco_> era ora
<paolettopn> ....
<newlife> per futura memoria e per il log del canale iniziamo con le presentazioni.............
<francesco_> dai he io e aldolat non ci reggiamo in piedi ;)
<Palombo> cominciamo
<newlife> in questo modo..........
<newlife> → Marco Buono
<Palombo> Palombo -> Cristiano Luinetti
<paolettopn> paolettopn, aka Paolo Garbin
<aldolat> --> Aldo Latino
<forkirara> Cristina Franzolini
 * alo21 → Alessandro Losavio
<newlife> oppure con ' /me → Marco Buono"
<pasqoo> → Pasquale Domenico Colaianni
<newlife> la freccia si scrive premendo insieme ALTGr+i
<RiccardoVianello> - /me 
 * newlife → Marco Buono
 * francesco_ → Francesco Cargiuli
 * RiccardoVianello Riccardo Vianello a volte utilizzo anche come nickname etms51
 * hallino1 → Mirko Pizii
<BiKwey> --> Bianca Kwey
<Palombo> bene
<Palombo> modera newlife 
<Palombo> Palombo, introduce gli argomenti
<newlife> Palombo: sto gia facendo............. t presenti?
<Palombo> paolettopn, butta fuori chi fa casino
<Palombo> già presentato
<Palombo> aldolat, verbalizza
<paolettopn> Palombo, qui non ho i poteri di op
<newlife> chi manca per le presentazioni?
<paolettopn> ma posso bannare su fcm....
<Palombo> paolettopn, perfetto (-:
<newlife> forkirara: ?
<paolettopn> (meglio kick)
<Palombo> si è presentata
<newlife> Pardon!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> ok..............
<newlife> spiego velocemente due regole.........................
<newlife> alo21: ciao............. ti puoi presentare?
 * alo21_ Alessandro Losavio
<newlife> bene............
<newlife> allora............... per ogni argomento Palombo illustrerà un breve resoconto............
<Palombo> scusate, perchè ci sono 2 alo21?
<newlife> chi vuole intervenire dovrà prenotarsi scrivendo.................
<newlife> '/me si prenota'
<newlife> così facendo al termine del contributo di chi sta parlando in ordine verrà data la parola al successivo.................
<newlife> mi raccomando.......... finito il proprio contributo si deve scrivere.............. 
<newlife> -----------finito----------
<newlife> in modo che tutti capiscono il termine del proprio intervento!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> possiamo inziare, giusto Palombo?
<newlife> ciao forkirara :)
<forkirara_> ciao :)
<Palombo> ok newlife 
<Palombo> io sono pronto
<newlife> forkirara_: ti puoi presentare?
<Palombo> dammi il via
<Palombo> newlife, si è presentata prima
<forkirara_> Cristina Franzolini
<newlife> Palombo: 
<newlife> spe'----------
<newlife> primo argomento all'ODG...........................
<newlife> scelta degli articoli da inserire nell'audiolibro 
<newlife> prego Palombo :)
<Palombo> grazie
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<newlife> ciao PaoloRotolo :)
<Palombo> dunque, di seguito vi riassumo un paio di considerazioni in merito al primo punto dell'odg
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, avete già iniziato :)?
<paolettopn> ora...
<newlife> no PaoloRotolo.............. iniziamo ora
<RiccardoVianello> adesso 
<PaoloRotolo> ah, scusate
<Palombo> ciao PaoloRotolo stiasmo cominciando adesso
<PaoloRotolo> bene :)
<Palombo> loggati che partiamo
<Palombo> (ma non ce n'è bisogno)
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: presentati
<newlife> :D
 * PaoloRotolo » Paolo Rotolo
<newlife> ottimo!
<newlife> prego Palombo
<Palombo> dicevo
<Palombo> Si era già discusso dell'opportunità o meno di inserire quegli articoli che contengono del codice, o quantomeno che lo contengono per la maggior parte e di cui il codice costituisce elemento essenziale (ad esempio l'articolo “how to: programmare in Python – Parte 27”.
<Palombo> -Ci sono poi articoli che rimandano a delle fotografie presenti nell'impaginato: in questo caso come ci comportiamo? Tralasciamo di riportare in formato audio quelle frasi che rimandano alle fotografie? 
<Palombo> Oppure ci sono articoli che presuppongono l'utilizzo di un certo software, come ad esempio “How to – Libre office – Parte 8” o si riferiscono all'interfaccia grafica come “Il mio desktop”: anche qui, un non vedente non credo possa mettere in pratica quanto riportato nell'articolo, oppure non può apprezzare la bellezza grafica.
<Palombo> Al contempo rischiamo però di eliminare una grossa quantità di articoli per così dire “tecnici” e “grafici” e di lasciare soltanto quelli generici.
<Palombo> si tratta quindi di decidere quali articoli lasciare fuori dall'audiobook
 * paolettopn si prenota
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<Palombo> perchè difficilmente usufruibili dal pubblico ipovedente
<Palombo> prego
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<newlife> paolettopn:  tocca a te
<paolettopn> ok grazie
 * newlife ricorda a tutti di scrivere FINITO al termine dell'intervento!
<paolettopn> intervengo solo per dire che ho un amico ipovedente che atrraverso il programma Orca e una tastiera braille a carateri mobili riesce ad utilizzare la linea di comando con linux.... 
<paolettopn> se pensiamo di fare l'audiolibro per un pubblico di target più basso, allora sono d'accordo con voi
<paolettopn> nell'evitare di inserire il codice negli articoli...
 * paolettopn finito
 * BiKwey si prenota
<newlife> prego PaoloRotolo tocca a te
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, grazie
<PaoloRotolo> allora, sicuramente pronunciare i comandi, da parte della persona che registra è complicato. Essa deve tener conto anche della pronuncia inglese
<PaoloRotolo> Il non vedente, invece, avrebbe ancora più difficoltà ad inserirli nel terminale
<PaoloRotolo> proporrei di allegare al file audio dei file di test
<PaoloRotolo> testo*, contenenti i comandi dei precedenti articoli
<PaoloRotolo> per il non vedente, con orca, sarebbe poi facile semplicemente copiare ed incollare nel terminale
<PaoloRotolo> senza trascrivere tutto ascoltando la voce dello speacker, che potrebbe avere una pronuncia non corretta e creare confusioni
<PaoloRotolo> ovviamente, nel file di testo, mettiamo, prima di ogni riga, un riferimento alla pagina
<PaoloRotolo> Per il caso delle immagini del "il mio desktop", ricordiamo che ci rivolgiamo anche agli ipovedenti
<PaoloRotolo> che comunque possono vedere, anche se maluccio, le immagini ;)
<PaoloRotolo> finisco qui
 * paolettopn quota PaoloRotolo che ha ottimizzato l'argomento
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: tocca a te vai pure :D
<RiccardoVianello> Allora io in audiolibro ho sentito in giro che se ci sono le immagini, si potrebbe spiegare
 * aldolat si prenota
<RiccardoVianello> con parole, se non si utilizza orca
<RiccardoVianello> e/o altri programmi
<RiccardoVianello> poi concordo con PaoloRotolo
<RiccardoVianello> -------------Finito-------------------
<newlife> BiKwey: tocca a te............ prego!
<BiKwey> agganciandomi a quanto detto da paolettopn e Paolo Rotolo
<BiKwey> mi chiedo perché non contattare qualche onlus o associazione
<BiKwey> che ci possa indicare se esistano regole standard si composizione
<BiKwey> in casi come questi
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<BiKwey> per non fare qualcosa di troppo inusuale rispetto al target di utilizzatori cui miriamo
<BiKwey> -----finito----
<newlife> aldolat: prego......... tocc a te.............. di seguito poi PaoloRotolo puoi prendere la parola! :)
<aldolat> grazie newlife
 * Palombo si prenota
<aldolat> il progetto di questo audiolibro nacque per dare un medium in più di approccio a questa rivista
<aldolat> con ciò intendo dire che il target di questo "prodotto" sono tutti i lettori di FCM
<aldolat> e non *solo* gli ipovedenti
<aldolat> vorrei che questo fosse chiaro
<aldolat> non concentratevi a pensare l'audiolibro solo per loro
<aldolat> ho poi come l'impressione che ci stiamo complicando le cose
 * newlife si prenota
<aldolat> quello che dobbiamo decidere è quali articoli togliere dall'audiolibro
<aldolat> se vanno tolti, ovviamente
<aldolat> il prodotto finale deve essere (o meglio questo era il pensiero iniziale)
<aldolat> da una serie di file audio, uno per ogni articolo
<aldolat> senza complicarsi con altri mezzi, come file di testo e simili
<aldolat> togliamoci dalla testa che un cieco riesca a programmare e se ci sono dei casi, sono più unici che rari
<aldolat> quindi con ciò io ritengo che vada tolta solo una rubrica
<aldolat> quella su Python
<aldolat> le altre a mio parere possono restare
<aldolat> finito
<newlife> prego PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Lascio decidere a voi, in merito alla rubrica sul Python, Per rispondere a BiKwey, in pratica, possiamo benissimo metterci in contatto con l'associazione del libro parlato, che opera a livello nazionale: "http://www.libroparlato.org/?q=contact". 
<PaoloRotolo> finito :)
<newlife> prego Palombo
<Palombo> grazie
<Palombo> quando penso allìaudiolibro, pernso ad un prodotto di facile utilizzo, fluido e il più possibile fruibile da tutti
<Palombo> certi artifici (o sofisticazioni se vogliamo chiamarle cos') non ce le vedo francamente
<Palombo> immagino ad una persona (ipovedente o no, come diceva Aldo) che vuole ascoltarselo mentre guida o mentre passeggia con il sio iCoso (-:
<Palombo> e credo che certi articoli, tipo phyton per es., siano poco adatti
<Palombo> resta poi l'aspetto di qwuanto possa essere complicato fare la trasposizione audio del codice
<Palombo> insomma, io penso a un prodotto il più semplice  elineare possibile, se poi chi vuole ( e può) ha voglia di approcciare anche altri argomenti più, diciamo così, tecnici
<Palombo> ha sempre a disposizione la rivista cartacea,
<Palombo> -------------finito-------------
<newlife> bene......... mi do la parola da solo!
<newlife> :)
<Palombo> newlife, beato te che puoi (-:
<newlife> dunque.......... concordo totalmente da quanto espresso da aldolat in toto..........
<newlife> secondo me, visto che siamo all'inizio e nessuo di noi ha esperienze di composizione di audiolibri, possiamo tranquillamente iniziare così.... con 'quasi' tutti gli articoli tranne che per esempio python visto che coinvolge molte righe di testo e sono tutti comandi in linguaggio python.......
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<newlife> quindi, secondo me, non fasciamoci la testa, producioano i file audio e decidiamo ora quali articoli inserire e quali NO.... il resto secondo me, verrà affinato in corsa............
<newlife> ovvero......... se dobbiamo aggiustare la mira in corsa........ lo faremo no? :D
<newlife> FCM italia si contraddistingue da questa cosa........... la rigidità delle regole può essere sopraffatta quando tutti decidono all'unisono che le cose debbono cambiare.....
<newlife> noi inziamo, e poi (in corsa) aggiustiamo la mira e realizziamo il prodotto sempre migliore.........
<newlife> -------------FINITO----------
<newlife> prego RiccardoVianello :)
<RiccardoVianello> grazie, anche io penso, come te, però dobbiamo dare un regolamento comune
<RiccardoVianello> per essere più o meno un prodotto di qualità
<RiccardoVianello> dato che non so mai quali regole seguire
<RiccardoVianello> se trovo una linea di comando od un immagine (soprattutto per gli ipovedenti) anche se detto da aldo è per tutti
<RiccardoVianello> di FCM
<RiccardoVianello> Quindi ci servirebbe quali siano le regole di base per fare un'audiolibro
<RiccardoVianello> ----------------Finito--------------------
<newlife> bene............. qualcun'altro che vuole intervenire?
<newlife> nessun'altro?
<newlife> :)
 * PaoloRotolo quota newlife e RiccardoVianello 
<newlife> bene........ la parola torna al relatore per le conclusioni e cosa e come dobbiamo decidere.
<francesco_> votiamo?
<Palombo> sarei io?? ((-:
<newlife> via Palombo
<Palombo> io direi che a questo punto l'unica mozione da votare è l'eliminazione degli articoli su phyton dall'audiobook
<Palombo> per gli altri invece li tenaimo, e al limite ne discutiamo strada facendo
<Palombo> quindi: chi vota per eliminare gli articoli su phyton?
<Palombo> +1
<francesco_> +1
<forkirara_> +1
<aldolat> +1
 * RiccardoVianello vota +1 per l'articoli di phyton
<PaoloRotolo> +1 per gli articoli sul phython
<newlife> +1
<alo21_> +1
<paolettopn> +1 come descritto da Palombo 
<Palombo> scusate una precisazione
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, e PaoloRotolo  intendete che volete mantenere phyton??
<RiccardoVianello> no eliminare
<Palombo> ok
<PaoloRotolo> Palombo, io votavo per mantenere il python
<RiccardoVianello> troppo complesso 
<Palombo> ppunto
<Palombo> mettete allora -1
<hallino1> +4
<PaoloRotolo> Palombo, comunque, la maggioranza c'è :)
<hallino1> +1*
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: leggi la domanda di Palombo era chiara........... chi vota per eliminare python?
<Palombo> PaoloRotolo, ((-:
<PaoloRotolo> si, scusate...
<newlife> manca BiKwey...........
<BiKwey> ma debbo votare? sono membro pending
<Palombo> vota BiKwey (-:
<aldolat> BiKwey, puoi votare
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> BiKwey: :) tu vota............ che per noi sei già membro ufficiale............ quando poi ci degnerai della tua richiesta in ML verrai immediatamente accolta a braccia aperte :D
<aldolat> BiKwey, te lo meriti per il lavoro che hai fatto
<BiKwey> +1
 * paolettopn quota l'ultimo post di aldolat 
<Palombo> anche Palombo 
<newlife> bene...........l'unanimità approva........... PYTHON non sarà resente nell'audiolibro!
<newlife> ciao letozaf__ :) ti vuoi presentare per favore?
<Palombo> ottimo, possiamo passare al secondo punto?? (sennò finiamo domani mattina qua) (-:
<newlife> si PaoloRotolo
<newlife> secondo punto all'ODG
<newlife> lettori: chi presta la propria voce per la lettura di uno o più articoli? 
<newlife> prego Palombo :)
<Palombo> bene, grazie
<Palombo> dunque, chiunque voglia offrire la propria voce si faccia avanti adesso o taccia per sempre (-:
<letozaf__> --> Carla SElla
<Palombo> I volontari dovranno realizzare una breve registrazione audio (chiamiamolo provino) che sarà poi sottoposto ai voti della maggiornaza bulgara per stabilire se la voce è appropriata o meno.
 * francesco_ si prenota
<Palombo> I file dovranno essere inviati a (da stabilire) via mail che poi li trasferirà in DropBox e pubblicherà i link pubblici su un'apposito post in ML per la votazione da parte di tutti.
<Palombo> A tal riguardo Marco (newlife) ha predisposto una apposita cartella su DB nella quale verranno salvati i vari file audio: vero newlife?
<Palombo> pego
<Palombo> prego
 * newlife afferma che la cartella dropbox è pronta!
<newlife> prego francesco_
<Palombo> newlife, sei fatastico
<Palombo> *fantastico
<francesco_> grazie
 * hallino1 si prenota.
<newlife> lol Palombo :)
<francesco_> allora come sapete io sono super disponibilissimo per prestare la voce ed eventualmente montare assieme tutti i vari pezzi audio
<francesco_> mi sarebbe piaciuto dare anche una mano con l'impaginazione dell'ebook ma al momento non ho molte energie da dedicare per imparare un nuovo linguaggio.
<francesco_> se per la mmagioranza Bulgara va bene... stoy a qui
<francesco_> :)
<francesco_> ------FINITO------
<newlife> bene...........
<newlife> prego hallino1 vai pure!
<hallino1> Allora, anche io sono molto disponibile a prestare la mia voce, soprattutto in campo editing e montaggio audio visto che sono molto esperto (ho avuto esperienza con case discografiche)
<hallino1> L'unico problema è che non so come registrare la mia voce.. In parole povere "Non ho gli attrezzi giusti"
<hallino1> E l'altro problema, ho una voce stile Paperino della Disney (niente battute grazie :D)
<hallino1> Comunque volevo far notare anche a francesco_ che non serve imparare un nuovo linguaggio
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<hallino1> francesco_, Scribus alla fine si tratta solo di grafica e Sigil devi avere almeno le basi dell'html (che non è neanche considerato linguaggio di programmazione)
<hallino1> Forse erro, in tal caso se fosse così, pregherei di correggermi..
<hallino1> Ultima cosa: volevo congratularmi con tutti per la loro pazienza e la loro volontà incredibile
<hallino1> Specialmente aldolat, newlife, paolettopn, BiKwey, Palombo e altri.. In pratica tutti :)
<hallino1> - - - - - - - - - Finito - - - - - - - - - 
<newlife> prego RiccardoVianello tocca a te 
<Palombo> grazie hallino1 , newlife ti offrirà una birra a nome di tutti (-:
<RiccardoVianello> Allora comincio io, anche io sono molto disponibile a prestare la mia voce per l'audiolibro, anche se ho qualche problemino di anche di linguaggio (sembro un tedesco italianizzato)
 * newlife si prenota
<RiccardoVianello> inoltre io penso che sarebbe anche interessante avere due gruppi
 * hallino1 ringrazia Palombo ma purtroppo sono astemio :D | chiedo scusa per aver disturbato la parola di RiccardoVianello.
<RiccardoVianello> un gruppo che presta la voce, ed delle persone che fanno il montaggio
<RiccardoVianello> ed eventualmente richiedere alle voci, di rifare delle parole.
<RiccardoVianello> -----Finito----------------
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<newlife> grazie RiccardoVianello
<newlife> tocca a me................
<francesco_> (molto democraticamente :) )
<newlife> dunque..... mi allineo a quello che diceva RiccardoVianello.......... non è necessario che tutti registrino un file audio..........nel senso, cerco di spiegarmi.......
 * Palombo (((-:
<newlife> tutti registrano un provino, poi possiamo implementare una tabella o un pool per i voti.......
<newlife> è importante che tutti si mettano in discussione, seriamente e senza paure, senza limiti.................
<newlife> uqesto gruppo è saldo proprio per questo, non abbiamo remore nel parlarci di tutto e senza alcun problema.....
 * aldolat vorrebbe un chiarimento veloce
<newlife> quindi se a me la voce di Palombo non piace gielo dico apertamente e non succede nulla..... magari non piace solo a me e tutti gli altri lo votano........ quindi..........
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
 * RiccardoVianello scusate mi è saltato
<Palombo> newlife,  se te piglio
<Palombo> (-:
<newlife> siate tranquilli........... se una voce non viene votata NON vuol dire nulla........... magari quella persona sarà più utile di quello che presta la voce perchè magari sa montare, tagliare riarrangiare i file da elaborare.........
<newlife> quindi ragazzi.......... qui tutti siamo importanti........... nessuno escluso!
<newlife> ------------finito!---------------
<newlife> prego aldolat
<aldolat> grazie, volevo solo che mi chiarissi la questione del voto
<aldolat> cioè
 * RiccardoVianello prenota
<aldolat> votiamo solo una volta, poi non più a ogni numero, o sbaglio?
<aldolat> finito
<RiccardoVianello> per me fatto il provino
<aldolat> RiccardoVianello, aspetta per favore :)
 * RiccardoVianello sorry
<newlife> giusto aldolat........... io intendevo un voto, o meglio, un giudizio anche simpatico positivo o negativo sui provini......... una volta votata la voce........ questa fa parte del bouquet di voci da usare per l'audiolibro
 * Palombo concorda
<aldolat> ah ok quindi una volta sola
<aldolat> grazie
<RiccardoVianello> infatti volevo dire
<RiccardoVianello> dopo il provino
<RiccardoVianello> si votava
<RiccardoVianello> anche se il mio pensiero
<RiccardoVianello> è che fosse libero
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, in che senso libero?
<RiccardoVianello> e chiunque può aiutare
<RiccardoVianello> chiunque può fare un audiolibro
<RiccardoVianello> secondo me è più divertente
<RiccardoVianello> e vario
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, quindi tu saresti per non votare la voce?
<RiccardoVianello> si
<RiccardoVianello> come per scribus
<Palombo> ok, mettiamo ai voti anche questo allora
<Palombo> a fine discussione
<RiccardoVianello> o quelli che si fa l'ebook, deve essere libero
<RiccardoVianello> ma si devono seguire come ho detto prima
<RiccardoVianello> delle regole comune
 * newlife si prenota
 * aldolat si prenota
<RiccardoVianello> -----------------Finito
<newlife> tocca a me..........
<newlife> dunque.........
<newlife> l'audiolibro è un progetto di FCM Italia e come tale va condiviso totalmente, pienamente e in maniera compatta e unita.
<newlife> mi spiace RiccardoVianello ma non concordo sulla totale libertà di cui parli perchè si creerebbe un marasma.......
<newlife> l'audio che produrremo sarà un biglietto da visita per la nostra professionalità, voglia di fare, coerenza, capacità ecc ecc..........
<newlife> quindi IMHO, occorre fissare degli standard che, man mano col tempo potranno essere migliorati, modificati ma che ai quali il progetto deve uniformarsi...........
<newlife> faccio un esempio...........
<newlife> io leggo l'articolo la      mia storia, magari un'altropotrebbe leggerla in maniera + professionale di me.........
<newlife> perchè devo leggerla io se invece tutti decidono che CAIO ha la voce migliore della mia e legge in maniera + professionale?
 * hallino1 specifica per i lettori del log che l'abbreviazione IMHO sta a significare "Secondo la mia opinione"
<newlife> quindi secondo me.......... le regole devono esserci ........... poche ma devono esserci........ per farci lavorare (come sempre abbiamo fatto) in maniera uniforme!
<newlife> --------------finito----------------
<newlife> aldolat: prego :)
<aldolat> newlife, mi hai preceduto
<aldolat> volevo dire a RiccardoVianello che non è vero che chi vuole può impaginare
<aldolat> sia su scribus che su sigil
 * hallino1 si prenota.
<aldolat> chi vuole farlo deve passare dal sottoscritto (attualmente)
<aldolat> e non sono poi così tenero
<paolettopn> :)
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<aldolat> quindi diciamo che è bene che si sottoponga un provino proprio come hai fatto tu con me per Scribus
<aldolat> e come hanno fatto gli altri impaginatori
<aldolat> finito
<newlife> prego hallino1 :)
<hallino1> Grazie newlife :D
 * newlife ringrazia hallino1della spiegazione di IMHO
<Palombo> aldolat |-:
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<hallino1> Allora innanzi tutto volevo concordare con newlife per quello che ha detto
<hallino1> Poi dico il "prego" verso newlife per la spiegazione dell'abbreviazione ma per coloro che leggeranno il blog, se non sono molto pratici con abbreviazioni americane.. Ti prenderebbero per alieno :D
<hallino1> Volevo anche concordare con aldolat
<hallino1> Ribadisco anche che chi vuole fare l'impaginatore (oltre a seguire le regole standard come dicevano prima) si effettuano dei test, come li ho fatti io e attualmente colui che verificava il "successo del test" era aldolat
<hallino1> Eh sì, non è un tipo tenero :D Bisogna convincerlo! :P
<hallino1> Io ho dato più di me stesso e son riuscito a "convincerlo" e quindi passare il test.
<hallino1> Ma senza andare OT (Off topic - Fuori tema)
<hallino1> Si, io penso proprio che ci devono essere delle regole standard
<hallino1> Poche ma buone ed efficaci
<hallino1> Sennò rischieremo di distruggere il bel gruppo forte, combattente e possente di FCM
<hallino1> 'Cause FCM italia ROCSK!
<hallino1> ROCKS*
<hallino1> - - - - Finito - - - -
<RiccardoVianello> Per me avete ragione però se uno supera i test
 * newlife ricorda che in riunione i contributi devono essere stringati altrimenti........... non finiamo più........... grazie........... direttamente al concetto! :)
<RiccardoVianello> e segue le regole può fare tutto cio che può fare
<newlife> ora scsate................ mi  ero perso la prenotazione di PaoloRotolo................ scusami PaoloRotolo ora tocca a te......... a seguire appena finito toccherà a RiccardoVianello
<RiccardoVianello> facendo ovviamente dei tests
<PaoloRotolo> grazie :D
<RiccardoVianello> ah okay
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, grazie. Sono favorevole per l'introduzione di due gruppi di lavoro , con le relative pagine e magari guide, un gruppo di montaggio e un altro di registrazione. In più, sono favorevolissimo a prestare la mia voce, oltre ad aiutare nel montaggio audio-video.Ho avuto anche esperienza con la funzione di pulitura rumori di Audacity, quindi, mi farebbe molto piacere partecipare :)
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: aspetta che ti dia la paorla!
<PaoloRotolo> Ovviamente, poi, se qualcuno non viene scelto per la voce, può sempre rifarsi nella parte tecnica di montaggio :)
<PaoloRotolo> finito :)
<newlife> grazie PaoloRotolo :)
<newlife> RiccardoVianello:  tocca a te
<RiccardoVianello> si, comunque detto prima sono d'accordo con tutti, però l'importante sono le regole che vengono seguite
<RiccardoVianello> attentamente, se dopo aver fatto tutte le regole
<RiccardoVianello> (qua per aldolat) si può fare tutto,
<RiccardoVianello> se hai tempo ma soprattutto seguire le regole per impaginare, ma l'impaginare era un esempio, chi traduce, può scegliere tranquillamente
<RiccardoVianello> una persona chi traduce l'articolo
<aldolat> non proprio
<RiccardoVianello> poi ci sono i revisori che modificano come per esempio nel gruppo 
 * newlife si prenota
<RiccardoVianello> dei montaggio che eliminano e domandano a chi presta la voce di implementare e/o di rifare la parola sbagliata
<RiccardoVianello> però c'è anche un'altra possibilità
<Palombo> ragzzi stiamo andando un po' troppo OT
<RiccardoVianello> che ne sai, se la voce che sto dando
<RiccardoVianello> per esempio io in un articolo è migliore un'altro
<RiccardoVianello> ma è possibile che in un'altro articolo
<RiccardoVianello> abbia una performance migliore dell'altro
<Palombo> scusate, insisto, ma questo punto si sta protraendo più del dovuto
<Palombo> doveva servire per le candidature a lettori
<RiccardoVianello> inoltre cosa succede se quell'utente è malato?
<RiccardoVianello> -------------Finito
<Palombo> sta diventando un talk show
<newlife> tocca a me e poi se non c'e' nessun altro .........tocca a te Palombo..............
<newlife> dunque...........
<Palombo> ok, vai newlife 
<newlife> proprio perchè non esiste un livello di correzione superiore come traduttore-revisore.......... per l'audiolibro........ la votazione deve essere a priori.......
<hallino1> Palombo, Talk Show intitolato? :D
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: non si può perdere tempo a rincollare, smontare, rieditare un file audio con migliaia di pezzi per una lettura di due minuti............
<newlife> e se il lettore non è più disponibile? ..........
<newlife> come si fa?
<newlife> no .........non concordo.........
<newlife> chi monta l'audio deve solo migliorarlo non rincollare tutto e rieditare le singole parole che ............viene una cosa non professionale.........
<newlife> basta un livello audio diverso e tutto l'articolo è da buttare.........
<newlife> quindi........
<newlife> proprio per questo che chi edita in post-produzione deve solo sistemare e agganciare i file......... nulla di più.........
<newlife> non è un file di testo che si modifica una parola........ e basta............ i livelli di audio cambiano da registrazione a registrazione.............
<newlife> -------------------finito----------------------
<newlife> a te la parola Palombo
<Palombo> grazie
<Palombo> a questo punto, se nessuno vuole intervenire
<Palombo> ....
<Palombo> ....
<Palombo> direi di procedere prima con la votazione se sottoporre al voto le singole voci (provini)
<Palombo> dopodiché chi vuoe si offre con un +1 come lettore ufficiale
<Palombo> cominciamo
<Palombo> chi vota per sottoporre a voto le registrazioni delle voci?
<Palombo> +1
<aldolat> +1
<forkirara_> +1
<paolettopn> +1
<newlife> bene............... ora votiamo se votare i singoli provini.............
<hallino1> +1
<francesco_> +1
<newlife> +1
<Palombo> newlife, ???
<newlife> -.-'
<Palombo> newlife, sbagliato chan??
<Palombo> (-:
<paolettopn> pvt
<paolettopn> :)
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<Palombo> se nessun altro vota, direi che il punto è abbondantemente approvato
<newlife> bene.................. APPROVATO!
<Palombo> (-:
<Palombo> bene
<newlife> i provini saranno messi ai voti in ML
<Palombo> andiamo avanti
<Palombo> newlife, poi magari dici due parole sulla cartella condivisa su DB
<Palombo> chi si offre come lettore ufficiale, e con questo accetta qualsiasi critica senza prendersela a male? (-:
<Palombo> +1
<newlife> Palombo: spiegherò tutto in ML riguardo la cartella
<Palombo> newlife, ok
<forkirara_> +1
<francesco_> +1
<paolettopn> -- astenuto -
<newlife> Palombo: forkirara_ ; francesco_ ; 
<newlife> poi?
<Palombo> contiamo anche Irene
<newlife> io direi...............
<newlife> aldolat: 
<newlife> :D
<aldolat> -1
<Palombo> quoto
<paolettopn> quoto
<Palombo> e direi anche newlife , vero gente??
<Palombo> (-:
<aldolat> esatto
<paolettopn> :)
<paolettopn> quoto
<hallino1> -1
<Palombo> (((((-:
<hallino1> Palombo, Ovvio :D Il battaglione portante :D
<newlife> posso provare :) certo.......... ma pretendo tutti -1 come voto alla mia voce :D
<RiccardoVianello> +1 anche io posso provare
<Palombo> certo RiccardoVianello 
<newlife> hallino1: ? tu provi?
<Palombo> nessun altro??
<newlife> pasqoo: ?
<newlife> BiKwey: ?
<newlife> alo21_: ?
<hallino1> newlife, Nah voce troppo impaperinata :D
<BiKwey> non ho il microfono
<alo21_> newlife: passo
<alo21_> grazie :)
<Palombo> BiKwey, te lo spedisco io a casa (-:
<BiKwey> quando me lo procuro magari mi candido
<hallino1> newlife, Ho una voce così da paperino che la disney non mi ha preso per paura di far troppi soldi e non sapendo dove metterli :D
<pasqoo> io non provo, newlife 
<newlife> hallino1: tu prova........... FCM poi decide :)
<Palombo> dai hallino1 provaci, non costa nulla
 * paolettopn ricorda a tutti che abbiamo ancora almeno 5 questioni  del OdG da discutere.... 
<newlife> pasqoo: come vuoi........... ma saresti il benvenuto! :)
<hallino1> newlife, Palombo Sono anche timido susu, non farei bella figura dai :D
<newlife> ok............
<RiccardoVianello> bhe ci sono anche io
<RiccardoVianello> hallino
<newlife> riepilogando................
<RiccardoVianello> che ho la voce di un tedesco
 * hallino1 nota le ore: 22.45 e propone di tirare avanti con OdG ^^
<Palombo> ah, anche Flavia aveva dato la sua disponibilità a leggere, le chiederò un provino
<Palombo> avanti??
<Palombo> newlife,  che si dice al prossimo punto?
<aldolat> scusate
<newlife> forkirara_: Palombo hallino1 francesco_ aldolat e shrkbait che ha gia dato la sua disponibilità in ML............. questi produrranno i provini su un articolo a scelta........... poi saranno messi ai voti
<newlife> volevo solo sottolineare che..........................
<Palombo> aldolat, prego
<aldolat> quindi i nomi sono i seguenti
<aldolat> Cristiano Luinetti
<aldolat> Marco Buono
<aldolat> Cristina Franzolini
<aldolat> Francesco Cargiuli
<aldolat> Riccardo Vianello
<aldolat> esatto?
<aldolat> mi serve per il verbale
<newlife> i contributi audio andranno messi come contributo per mantenere la membership? aldolat? Palombo? paolettopn?
<newlife> giusto aldolat
<newlife> manca Aldo Latino
<newlife> e 
<aldolat> newlife, si corretto
<newlife> Paolo Rotolo
<aldolat> vero paolo
 * PaoloRotolo forse non ha capito bene, quelli sono i nomi per i lettori?
<PaoloRotolo> ah, ecco :D
<aldolat> PaoloRotolo, inserito :D
<PaoloRotolo> aldolat, grazie :D
 * newlife precisa che questi NON sono i lettori ufficiali ma quelli che produrranno un provino che verrà votato
<aldolat> newlife, sì chi legge fa un contributo ottimo per la membership
<RiccardoVianello> ehehe
<Palombo> andiamo avanti?
<newlife> bene............. allora queste persone dovranno produrre un file ogg con la loro lettura entro una settimana va bene? che verrà votata nella settimana successiva........ va bene??.......... prendiamo gli articoli del 53? va bene?
<aldolat> ok
<Palombo> ok
<newlife> ovviamente chi già ha fatto il provino.......... non deve farne un altro....... a meno che non voglia migliorarsi! :)
<Palombo> diciamo per giovedì prossimo??
<Palombo> un'ultima cosa
<Palombo> i file o li si carica direttamente sulla cartella di DB (poi Marco spiegherà in ML)
<Palombo> oppure li si manda a me, marco o Aldo
<aldolat> no, a me no
<newlife> allora........... 
<francesco_> io sono a favore di DB
<aldolat> a newlife o a Palombo
<Palombo> ok
<paolettopn> uhmm... attenzione alle cancellazioni sulla catella condivisa......
<newlife> i file li inviate a me in mail privata, io provvedo a postarli in DB e scrivere in ML il link dove ascoltarli..............
<paolettopn> :)
<PaoloRotolo> scusate ragazzi, devo proprio andare, grazie a tutti!
<newlife> quindi.......... sotto coi file.......... atendo i provini :D
<paolettopn> ciao PaoloRotolo 
<hallino1> Ciao PaoloRotolo :P
<PaoloRotolo> buonanotte :)
<newlife> ciao PaoloRotolo :D grazie a te......... aspetto un tuo provino ASAP
<paolettopn> ...andato...
<RiccardoVianello> ciao PaoloRotolo
<newlife> ottimo............
<newlife> entro giovedi allora tutti i provini a me.............
<newlife> e poi li votiamo in ML.
<newlife> chiuso il discorso!
<newlife> tutto chiaro????????
<aldolat> newlife, giovedì fra 8 giorni?
<hallino1> Ehm no!
<newlife> si aldolat
<aldolat> ok newlife
<hallino1> newlife, Io non ho dato disponibilità della mia voce.. Non ho neanche un microfono a disposizione D:
<paolettopn> newlife, scrivi in Ml l'how-to....
<paolettopn> così sarà chiaro a tutti....
<newlife> si paolettopn :D ........... palombo scriverà in ML riepilogando come fare e a chi inviarli
<newlife> :)
<paolettopn> K
<Palombo> )-:
<Palombo> ma non sarà nel verbale aldolat ?
<Palombo> procediamo?
<aldolat> Palombo, si sarà nel verbale
<Palombo> newlife, terzo punto
<Palombo> ok aldolat grazie
<newlife> terzo punto all'ODG
<newlife> struttura del gruppo di lavoro: come organizzare il gruppo di lavoro e il wiki? 
<newlife> prego Palombo
<Palombo> grazie
<Palombo> come organizziamo il gruppo di lavoro? sul wiki c'è già una struttura, e secondo me va bene
<Palombo> che ne dite?
<Palombo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Audiolibro
<Palombo> prego
<BiKwey> 
 * paolettopn dicec che mentre ero asente avete fatto tante belle cose.... 
<forkirara_> con la tabella ci si prenota
 * paolettopn dice che mentre ero assente avete fatto tante belle cose sul wiki
<RiccardoVianello> +1 così come si fa per ebook e scribus
<Palombo> esatto
<aldolat> esatto forkirara_, come sai già
<Palombo> un po' come avviene per gli articoli
<Palombo> quando poi si invia il file
<hallino1> +1
<Palombo> si mette il ceck
<hallino1> check*
<hallino1> :D
<paolettopn> :D
 * hallino1 è d'accordo con questo sistema :D
<forkirara_> +1
<Palombo> quando poi gli ingegneri dell'audio avranno sistemato il pezzo, metteranno il ceck
 * francesco_ si prenota
<Palombo> check, sorry
 * paolettopn sostituisce newlife 
<Palombo> non c'è da dire altro direi
<paolettopn> avanti francesco_ 
<Palombo> qualcuno vuole intervenire?
<Palombo> ops, vero francesco_ 
<paolettopn> :)
<paolettopn> vai francesco_ 
<francesco_> si
<paolettopn> francesco_, ti eri prenotato....
<francesco_> volevo solo sapere la colonna "preparato" a cosa si riferisci?
<francesco_> si riferisce*
<aldolat> risponderei io
<Palombo> ok
<newlife> prego aldolat
<paolettopn> finito francesco_ ?
<francesco_> si scusate 
<paolettopn> ok 
<francesco_> ----finito----
<francesco_> ^_^
<paolettopn> vai aldolat 
<aldolat> francesco_, si riferisce al fatto che il tecnico dell'audio ha lavorato il file ed è pronto per la pubblicazione
<aldolat> finito
<Palombo> quick aldolat  (-:
<francesco_> grazie aldolat 
 * paolettopn cede la moderazione a newlife 
<newlife> thx paolettopn
<newlife> :)
<newlife> bene.............
<Palombo> newlife,  dove sei andato??
<Palombo> a berti una birra?
<newlife> se i contributi sono finiti.......... procediamo olte..........
<newlife> oltre
<francesco_> no a tagliar la nebbia con il colettlo :)
<Palombo> direi di si (-:
<francesco_> coltello*
<newlife> altro punto all'ODG
<newlife> montaggio dei file 
<Palombo> newlife,  spe
<newlife> prego Palombo
<newlife> questo argomento lo riprendiamo dopo..................
<newlife> passiamo al punto.................
 * alo21_ se ne dve andare
<Palombo> 'notte alo21_ 
<newlife> articoli "tipo intervista" 
<alo21_> Palombo: notte
<hallino1> notte alo21_ 
<newlife> ciao alo21_ grazie :)
<newlife> articoli "tipo intervista" 
<newlife> prego paolettopn
<newlife> Palombo: 
<Palombo> (-:
<Palombo> grazie
<Palombo> Certi articoli (come ad esempio “Ubuntu women”) sono strutturati di fatto come un'intervista: c'è chi pone le domande e chi risponde.
<Palombo> In questi casi occorrerà prevedere due lettori (possibilmente una voce femminile quando l'intervistato/intervistatrice è una donna, e viceversa).
 * francesco_ deve andare a nanna pure lui.Augura una buona notte ed un buon proseguimento
<Palombo> 'notte francesco_ 
<newlife> ciao francesco_ :) grazie 
<BiKwey> notte
<hallino1> 'notte francesco_ 
<forkirara_> notte francesco
<francesco_> leggerò il log domattina
<Palombo> faccio una precisazione:
<Palombo> questa è un'idea non condivisa da tutti
<Palombo> ma abbiamo deciso che sarebbe carino provarci, darebbe un senso di realtà alla lettura dell'articolo
<Palombo> quali problemi potrebbero porsi?
 * newlife si prenota
<Palombo> qui occorrerebbe un intervento dei tecnici del suono
<Palombo> prego
<newlife> dunque............
<newlife> con l'esperienza che mi porto dietro........... (audio/video)............
<newlife> posso dire che in realtà grossi problemi tecnici non ci sono............
<newlife> una voce legge solo le domande..( con uno spazio vuoto per esempio di tre-quattro secondi ta una e l'altra)............
<newlife> l'altra solo le risposste.........
<newlife> in fase di post-produzione avviene la fusione.......... 
<newlife> letteralmente un copia-incolla audio..........
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<paolettopn> V
<newlife> unica cosa è che chi legge le domande........ deve intrpretare la domanda........... con i dovuti accenti.........
<newlife> stessa cosa chi legge le risposte.............
<newlife> --------------finito----------------
<newlife> prego RiccardoVianello
 * RiccardoVianello il problema si pone anche con D&R
<aldolat> già
<Palombo> esatto RiccardoVianello 
<RiccardoVianello> scusare il problema stesso dell'intervista si potrebbe usare anche con i D&R
<Palombo> ubuntu women era solo ad esempio
<RiccardoVianello> ----------finito-----------
<Palombo> newlife, ??
<newlife> se non ci sono altri contributi...............
<newlife> direi che...........
<newlife> possiamo fare una prova.......... e vediamo come viene........ che ne dite?
<Palombo> +1
<RiccardoVianello> +1
<newlife> +1
<BiKwey> +1
<newlife> altri?
<paolettopn> +1
<aldolat> +1 un po' forzato
<Palombo> aldolat, facciaomo + 1/2 ??
<aldolat> penso che
<aldolat> il tecnico dovrà lavorare di filtri per equilibrare i fruscii
<aldolat> questa è la mia preoccupazione
<aldolat> e dunque
<aldolat> aumenta il lavoro da fare
<Palombo> infatti sarebbe stato interessante se ci fosse stato un tecnico che si occupa dei montaggi
<Palombo> possiamo continuare a parlarne in ML
<Palombo> che dite?
<aldolat> vorrei che le cose fossero il più semplice possibile
 * BiKwey si prenota
<aldolat> nono, abbiamo votato
<Palombo> aldolat,  ti quoto al 100%
<newlife> aldolat: diciamo che proviamo............... e vediamo come viene........ entro certi valori accettabili........ non siamo in uno studio di registrazione............ pero' vediamo cosa si può fare e poi decideremo  se approvarli o no :)
<aldolat> facciamo la prova
<newlife> prego BiKwey :)
<aldolat> newlife, ok
<Palombo> no aldolat , le prove le facciamo, era per capire dai tecnici se in effetti ci possono essere problemi
<RiccardoVianello> come per i provini
<BiKwey> si può fare una registrazione sincrona?
<aldolat> BiKwey, cos'è?
<BiKwey> che so gli/le interpreti si collegano in uno stesso momento e registrano
<Palombo> BiKwey, mi cogli impreparato (-:
<newlife> BiKwey: .................
<BiKwey> niente di tecnico
<newlife> c'e' il problema del lag temporale...........
<newlife> per esempio........ guarda IRC..............
<newlife> non è proprio in tempo reale............
<newlife> e quando uno registra magari il pc rallenta e perde il filo..........
<BiKwey> editando si potrebbero togliere le pause
<newlife> direi che è proprio impensabile per motivi tecnci di connessioni
<BiKwey> cmq avete ragione
<paolettopn> quoto newlife 
<Palombo> io quoto tutti a quest'ora...sto crollando
<BiKwey> date le nostre "infrastrutture"...
<RiccardoVianello> quoto però sipotrebbe eliminare
<paolettopn> a chi lo dici...
<newlife> la post-produzione è l'unico metodo............ incollare il lavoro.........
<RiccardoVianello> gli stacchi
<RiccardoVianello> newlife
<hallino1> Confermo con newlife.
<RiccardoVianello> e farlo a blocchi
<RiccardoVianello> per ogni domanda 10 secondi, blocca la registrazione
<RiccardoVianello> e c'è l'altro
<RiccardoVianello> poi il tecnico mette degli effetti
<newlife> si RiccardoVianello......... anche un solo file........ l'importante che ci sia spazio per il taglio.......... diciamo tre-quattro secondi tra una domanda e l'altra...........
<newlife> tecnicamente i tre secondi sono lo standard
<RiccardoVianello> okay
 * forkirara sucsate ma devo andare a nanna. Ciao a tutti
<paolettopn> ciao forkirara 
<aldolat> ciao forkirara
<Palombo> 'notte forkirara 
<RiccardoVianello> ciao
<RiccardoVianello> notte
<newlife> ciao forkirara e grazie :)
<newlife> bene.......... aprrovato anche questo???????????
<newlife> andiamo oltre?
<Palombo> andato
<RiccardoVianello> si certo
<paolettopn> ok
<Palombo> newlife,  spe
 * RiccardoVianello abbiamo già votato
<newlife> vai Palombo
<Palombo> dunque, avremmo ancora 3 punti all'odg
 * RiccardoVianello quali sono
<Palombo> 1) MONTAGGIO DEI FILE AUDIO E CONFEZIONAMENTO DELL'AUDIOBOOK
<Palombo> 2)PROPOSTE PER UNA BREVE JINGLE A SFUMARE ALL'INIZIO E ALLA FINE DI CIASCUN ARTICOLO
 * RiccardoVianello se no è possibile fare 1 per tutti e 3
<Palombo> e
<Palombo> 3)REALIZZAZIONI PARTI “STANDARD” DELL'AUDIOBOOK
 * newlife si prenota
<Palombo> direi se siete d'accordo che le potremmo tranquillamente affrontare in Ml
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<Palombo> anche perchè il primo unto
<Palombo> ci servono i tecnici che sono a dormire
<Palombo> il secondo
 * hallino1 chiede se possibilmente fare MONTAGGIO DEI FILE AUDIO E CONFEZIONAMENTO DELL'AUDIOBOOK prima che scappa a nanna che domani giornata difficile :D
<Palombo> lo mettiamo come post in ml
<RiccardoVianello> per realizzazioni parti standard dell'audiobook cosa significa :)
<Palombo> e ognuno fa le sue proposte
<Palombo> il terzo
<Palombo> significa
<Palombo> Stiamo parlando di tutte quelle parti della rivista che si ripetono identiche (o quasi) ad ogni uscita: ad esempio la presentazione del numero (si potrebbe adottare qualcosa del tipo "Benvenuti all'edizione n. 53 dell'audiolibro di Full Circle Magazine: vi auguriamo buon ascolto" o qualcosa del genere), i ringraziamenti finali (cioè l'elenco nominativo di chi ha collaborato alla realizzazione dell'opera) et
<Palombo> c.
<Palombo> A nostro parere non sarebbe male se queste parti le leggesse sempre la stessa persona, per dare un senso di familiarità a chi ascolterà l'audiobook.
<Palombo> e direi che ne possiamo parlare anche di questo in ML
<paolettopn> well
<Palombo> che ne dite??
<Palombo> finito
<aldolat> condordo
<aldolat> *concordo
<BiKwey> per me va bene la discussione in ML
<RiccardoVianello> c'è un'altro
<RiccardoVianello> punto
<hallino1> Idem :D
<RiccardoVianello> che avete dimenticato
<RiccardoVianello> secondo me
<Palombo> ciaoè RiccardoVianello ?
<RiccardoVianello> le regole comuni per fare un audiobook
<RiccardoVianello> serio
<hallino1> Palombo, Stai dando i primi segni di totale stress :D
<RiccardoVianello> (come per vittorio gassman)
<RiccardoVianello> (ci sono delle regole)
<Palombo> hallino1, dici??
<RiccardoVianello> (da seguire)
<hallino1> Palombo, Eh si, non riesci neanche più a scrivere per quanto sei stanco :D
<Palombo> colpa del mio correttore ortografico
<Palombo> se solo avessi ms word 
 * paolettopn ha messo la scimmia a scrivere sulla tastiera....
<Palombo> ||-:
<hallino1> ubuntulo12, quando lo legge si confonde a dire ubuntuculo :(
<RiccardoVianello> hahaha
<aldolat> hallino1, calma eh
<Palombo> vi ricordo che siamo in un canale loggato
<Palombo> usiamo un linguaggio appropriato, GRAZIE
<hallino1> aldolat, Sono calmo! Mi è venuto spontaneo! Chiedo venia! :D
<RiccardoVianello> (comunque per le regole come si fa)
<aldolat> hallino1, e non te lo devi fare venire, sai?
 * newlife concorda con Palombo....... siamo loggati e in riunione!
<hallino1> Si mi volevo scusare per tutti coloro che leggeranno questo log e quella stupida frase :P
<hallino1> aldolat, Perdono! Farò più attenzione.
<Palombo> bravo hallino1 
<paolettopn> bene, hallino1 
<Palombo> stai più attento la prossima volta
<Palombo> scherziamo anche certo, ma nei limiti
<hallino1> Sicuro! Chiedo nuovamente scusa ^^
 * RiccardoVianello scusate, per le regole, voglio sapere quali sono i timbri usati
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, facciamo così, che qui ormai siamo tutti cotti
 * RiccardoVianello il tipo di voce, tutte cose standard per le voci
 * newlife si prenota
<Palombo> scrivi un post in ML che ne parliamo lì
 * hallino1 quota Palombo.
<RiccardoVianello> (ovviamente in ML)
<RiccardoVianello> okay, lo farò ________________Finito__________________________
<newlife> ok........... allora tutto il resto in ML...................
<newlife> solo una cosa.................
<newlife> da puntualizzare........
<Palombo> che dici newlife sei d'accordo?
<Palombo> paolettopn, e tu??
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: non possiamo usare standard di livello da doppiatori (timbriche, ecc ecc)........... siamo dei volontari....... cerchiamo di fare il nostro meglio.......
<paolettopn> bene... 
<newlife> interpretiamo la lettura cercando di fare il massimo
<newlife> tutto qua........
<RiccardoVianello> si però non saprei
<RiccardoVianello> come farlo
<newlife> i doppiatori si fanno pagare :D e lo fanno di mestiere.......
<RiccardoVianello> io utilizzo vari voci
<newlife> noi lo facciamo per divertimento e perchè ci piace!
<paolettopn> maeetiamo chiare informazioni in un post dedicato in ML
<newlife> finito!
<RiccardoVianello> si lo so newlife
<RiccardoVianello> però come deve essere, semplice come lettura di un libro,
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: cerca di farlo 'al meglio' tutto qua.......... cerca di essere più naturale e leggere al meglio..... il resto è pura utopia fare qualcosa alla GASMANN che legge DANTE
<RiccardoVianello> oppure con divertimento
<newlife> :)
<hallino1> :P
<RiccardoVianello> no, quello niente
<RiccardoVianello> io ho fatto dante
<Palombo> dichiaro chiusa la riunione
<RiccardoVianello> si
<Palombo> giusto newlife ??
<newlife> giustissimo Palombo :D
<hallino1> Buona notte a tutti e grazie di tutto allora! Riunione chiusa :P
<Palombo> bene, 'notte a tutti
<newlife> chiusa la riunione.................. aldolat.......... chiudi tu la riunione?
<BiKwey> 'Notte a tutti
<newlife> :D
<paolettopn> perfetto... il log della riunione lo trovate su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/02/%23ubuntu-it-meeting.txt 
<hallino1> E buona giornata per domani :D
<Palombo> newlife,  ma non le avevi prese tu le chiavi?
<aldolat> la riunione è ufficlamente chiusa
<paolettopn> ed è stato già inserito sul wiki, nella pagina GRuppo
<newlife> lol Palombo
<aldolat> LASCIARE IL CANALE, grazie!
<newlife> DICHIARO CHIUSA LA RIUNIONE di FCM Italia ------- del 02.11.2011
<pasqoo> notte ragazzi
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-11-03
<Palombo> 'sera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-10-30
<Guest58813> Buonasera
<paper0k> ciao =)
<giulux> saluti a tutti
<vaillant> Ciao a tutti
<paper0k> ciao
<Giupino> 'sera a tutti
<mapreri> j #ubuntu-it-forum
<WebbyIT> 'sera a tutti!
<mapreri> ciao WebbyIT :)
<WebbyIT> mapreri, tutto ok? :)
<mapreri> WebbyIT: certo :) ho fatto con apache, quindi per ora mi ritengo relativamente soddisfatto :P
<WebbyIT> mapreri: ottimo :) Non riesco a venire in IRC perchè qua al polimi bloccano le porte, devo usare il client web e mi fa incazzare!
<mapreri> WebbyIT: beh, sei qui :P ma vuoi dirmi che ti bloccano _tutte_ le porte che mette a disposizione freenode??
<mapreri> ciao peppe84 ! :)
<WebbyIT> mapreri: si, aperta solo la 80 e la 20, più qualcun altra ogni tanto!
<mapreri> :( mi dispiace... mi son sempre domandato l'effettivo scopo di una cosa del genere..
<mapreri> WebbyIT: ↑
<mapreri> mancano 10 minuti e jan deve ancora farsi vedere :o
<WebbyIT> mapreri: visto che qua abbiamo una connessione del porc (50 in download e 80 in upload), evitano che giochiamo online xD
<mapreri> WebbyIT: all'uni una connesione del genere?? :o
<streetcross> salve a tutti
<mapreri> ciao streetcross !
<WebbyIT> mapreri oh yes! e anche alla casa dello studente .D
<WebbyIT> :D
<WebbyIT> ciao streetcross 
<mapreri> -.-
<Senbee> Ciao a tutti!
<WebbyIT> mapreri: questo è il record :) http://speedtest.net/result/2249653611.png
<mapreri> ciao Senbee :)
<WebbyIT> ciao Senbee :)
<mapreri> ti lamenti WebbyIT ??
<WebbyIT> mapreri: si, ho le porte chiuse '-.-
<mapreri> WebbyIT: ma solo per le porte.. averla quella velocità ci avrei fatto un provider -.-''
<WebbyIT> mapreri: è come possedere una Ferrari ma non avere i soldi per la benzina!
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> e comunque a me da risultati assurdi quel sito, WebbyIT, non le vedo mai quelle velocità.. 
<mapreri> WebbyIT: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2275307582.png
<paper0k> sapete dove stanno i log di irc?
<WebbyIT> mapreri: è normale, sono le reti universitarie italiane che sono iperveloci per essere connesse con il cineca di bologna :)
<paper0k> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/ non funziona più...
<mapreri> paper0k: è da un pezzo che le han spostati
<WebbyIT> paper0k: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mapreri> paper0k: irclogs.u.c
<paper0k> lol
<paper0k> su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum 
<paper0k> punta ancora a quelli...
<mapreri> paper0k: leo ha chiesto un ticket ai sysadmin per mergiare i vecchi log ad ubuntu-eu su questi. lui ha un backup di quelli vecchi
<mapreri> paper0k: aggiusta la pagina
<peppe84> ciao a tutti e a mapreri che mi pinga :-)
<mapreri> peppe84: quanto ti ho pingato??
<paper0k> mapreri, ma non sono più nel gruppo forum...
<peppe84> mapreri, alle 21.20... memoria corta? :-)
<Janvitus> sera
<mapreri> ah, right ! ti ho salutato perchè sei entrato :) peppe84 
<mapreri> Janvitus: ben arrivato :)
<Mdfalcubo> Sera a tutti
<un_wilson> buongiornosera
<WebbyIT> Sono arrivati i boss :) Ciao Janvitus , ciao Mdfalcubo :)
<finnicella> Buonasera a tutti
<mapreri> ciao Mdfalcubo :)
<mibofra> 'sera a tutti :)
<mapreri> finnicella: :)
<mapreri> mibofra: anche te! :P
<tokijin> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> mapreri: potevo mancare :D ?
<Mdfalcubo> Finni esci subito dai mp di giù lux...ci sono dei minorenni qui ;)
<vaillant> ciao tokijin
<mapreri> anche Bubu_ :D ciao !
<finnicella> ma non ho fatto nulla
<streetcross> ciao finnicella, gli altri son maschi si attaccano ;)
<mapreri> paper0k: quelli linkati lì non son più da nessuna parte, se non da leo e dai vecchi gestori di ubuntu-eu...
<Mdfalcubo> La prossima release hardware: uBubuntu ;)
<tokijin> ciao vaillant :)
<Bubu_> Mdfalcubo: a me me lo puppi, io uso Slackware :p
<Bubu_> 'sera a tutti
<Janvitus> la vittima sacrificale totopalma non c'è...
<Bubu_> finalmente è andato in Senegal a seguire la sua passione, eh?
<Mdfalcubo> Devnull verrá?
<Bubu_> glielo dicevo io a totò :D
<mapreri> lol Bubu_ 
<un_wilson> se non viene gli ridirigiamo lo stdout
<Senbee> su dev/null
<Mdfalcubo> Un mandingo ė per sempre, come un diamante ;)
<Janvitus> allora
<peppe84> suvvia il canale è loggato :-)
<Janvitus> fa lo stalker
<Janvitus> quando vogliamo...
<Janvitus> se siamo disciplinati non c'è bisogno del "ping"
<Senbee> PING!!!!
<Senbee> PING!!!!
<Senbee> PIING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Janvitus> ..
<Mdfalcubo> Il pulcino Ping...
<vaillant> Cominciamo allora
<Janvitus> se no sacrifichiamo un operatore del gruppo irc come moderatori pingaiolo
<Janvitus> *tore
<giulux> il quarto d'ora accademico è passato, si comincia?
<mapreri> Janvitus: dai, parti!
<Janvitus> presentazioni, non sono abbligatorie
<Janvitus> < Gianvito
<giulux> parte uno di quelli che hanno fatto proposte, direi
<Senbee> < Stefano
<WebbyIT> <-- Riccardo
<giulux> Giuliano
<mapreri> ← Mattia
<Mdfalcubo> Stefano
<streetcross> < Cristian
<vaillant> <- Francesco
<Bubu_> < Stefano (boia che fantasia)
<un_wilson> <- Francesco (Wilson)
<finnicella> Loredana
<tokijin> MAuro
<mibofra> Francesco
<Janvitus> ok
<Janvitus> partiamo in ordine cronologico
<Janvitus> poi alla fine delle 3 punti, se qualcuno vorrà scrivere qualcosa di estemporaneo sul forum può liberamente farlo, anche mandarci con cortesia a aare
<Janvitus> mio punto: Creazione di un gruppo di utenti esperti o alternativamente un sistema a "medagliere"
<Janvitus> la questione è vecchia di anni, in poche parole creare un gruppo di utenti esperti che operano sul forum. Dal mip unto di vista non sono altro che utenti con competenze, non hanno "poteri" diversi da un utente qualsiasi
<Mdfalcubo> Da profano, quale sarebbe lo scopo di avere un team del genere?
<Janvitus> ha diversi aspetti positivi e diversi negativi:
<Mdfalcubo> In pratica intendo
<Janvitus> positivi: coinvolgi di più gli utenti al forum e li fai affezzionare ancora di più
<Janvitus> (lo sto pspiegando)
<Janvitus> (e scusate gli errori di battitura..)
<Janvitus> con questo "gruppo" crei un punto di riferimento per utenti inesperti a cui rivolgerti, quindi diminuendo la sensazione di poca fiducia in utenti che hanno pochi messaggi ma che ti rispondono a un problema
<Janvitus> non mi ricordo chi, aveva proposto anche un sistema di medagliere, una specie di vecchio karma come era agli inizi del forum
<un_wilson> mi manca, il karma, devo ammettere
 * WebbyIT mi prenoto
<Janvitus> insomma, è uun po' difficile spiegar cosa sono degli utenti esperti visto che la parola dice già tutto da sola
<streetcross> mi prenoto dopo webbyit
<Janvitus> aspetti negativi:
<Janvitus> si potrebbero creare dissapori, antipatie, invidie
<Janvitus> WebbyIT: viai pure
<_Stealth> mi prenoto dopo streetcross
<WebbyIT> Personalmente sono contrario a un sistema a medagliere, che è più adatto a un sito di Q&A (D&R) che a un forum, poiché sul forum si vanno a creare delle dinamiche non facilmente premiabili o punibili, come possibili invece in un Q&A in cui le risposte sono solamente tecniche e secce (vedi askubuntu). Insomma, imo, snaturerebbe la natura del forum!
 * mapreri si prenota dopo _Stealth , sempre che WebbyIT  non dica già tutto :P
<Janvitus> (scrivete quando avete finito ;))
 * un_wilson mi prenoto dopo mapreri
<WebbyIT> scusatetmi, ho finito :)
<Janvitus> streetcross: vai
<streetcross> vado
<Senbee> prenòtomi dopo un_wilson
<streetcross> secondo me una targhetta esperto, una spece di "stella al valore informatico" assegnata dallo staff o per acclamazione ci sta, in fondo ora gli utenti contano le stellette per ottenere lo stesso risultato, con la differenza che le stelle sono solo un numero di post, e non sempre
<streetcross> dato anche le categorie speciali a stellette fisse (io ad esempio da utente normale ne avevo di più :) )
<streetcross> invece un sistema tipo carma non lo vedo per via delle possibili ripicche inimicizie etc
<streetcross> idem per il sistema dei grazie, c'è il rischio che gli utenti la sparino sempre più grossa col solo obiettivo di aumentare i grazie, come avviene ora per i post
<streetcross> finito
<_Stealth> l'unica soluzione possibile, per evitare antipatie ed invidie, mi sembra stabilire che nessuno che lo chieda ne farà mai parte, si può solo chiedere di uscire dal gruppo ma non di entrarci. questo resta a discrezione dello staff. e quoto streetcross sui rischi del karma
<_Stealth> fine :-)
<mapreri> Sono anch'io contrario a un sistema a medagliere, anch'io per le stesse ragioni di WebbyIT, ma penso che un gruppo separato di utenti esperti avrebbe diversi risvolti positivi. Non con l'accesso automatico come su un Q&R, però un gruppo che, poniamo superati i 5k di post, e superata una valutazione positiva dallo staff (quindi capace di tenere in topic la discussione, e dare consigli pertinenti, ecc), ottenga anche qualche permesso in p
<mapreri> iù (ad esempio l'edit dei post altrui, dato che io odio vedere messaggi senza il codice nel code, e altro).
<giulux> (se poi qualcuno mi spiega cos'è il sistema carma ...)
<mapreri> giulux: è quel coso che la gente ti da i punti se fai le cose per bene. tipo se risolvi un problema a un tizio, questo ti da una certa quantita di punti
<mapreri> finito
<un_wilson> tocca a me?
<Janvitus> ja
 * vaillant si prenota (dopo senbee)
<giulux> prenotomi dopo vaillant
<un_wilson> il karma è un sistema per cui puoi dare un +1 o un -1 a un utente (tipo quello che succede con youtube)
<un_wilson> era standard all'inizio e aveva dato due effetti: i troll venivano subissati di karma negativo
<Mdfalcubo> Mi prenoto dopo giulux
<un_wilson> e molti utenti infantili hanno cominicato una guerra per il karma con account creati apposta
<un_wilson> e alla fine lo staff l'ha tolto per calamità
<un_wilson> a me piaceva, ma temo non sia fattibile
<peppe84> mi prenoto dopo non so chi
<Mdfalcubo> Dopo me pepe
<Mdfalcubo> Pp
<un_wilson> sul gruppo aggiuntivo: se è per la pulizia del forum non conta l'essere "esperti", ma l'essere affidabili, sarebbe più una sorta di para staff: se ci sono volontari ben venga
<un_wilson> invece per valutare la competenza mi convince meno, nel caso però ci sarebbe anche da distinguere sugli argomenti: molti sanno molto su un tema e poco su altri...
<un_wilson> finito
<Senbee> allora... tocca a me?
<Janvitus> si
<Janvitus> senza che mi fate intervenire, se vi ricordate la coda andate avanti
<Senbee> Credo che bastino le stelline. Se uno scrive da moltissimo tempo e ha moltissimi post, è probabilmente un esperto. Se non lo è, è difficile che scriva in continuazione da anni. Sarebbe un comportamento da netcooker, e quindi è difficile che non sia già stato buttato fuori. Poi mi saprebbe da medaglia al valore, e sono un po' refrattario alle cose militari... :-)
<Senbee> Quindi tendenzialmente non sarei molto entusiasta.
<Senbee> Però se poi piace, non è che lo veda come una cosa negativa, eh.
<Senbee> Ho finito.
<vaillant> ok eccomi
<vaillant> Assolutamente contrario al sistema karma. Oltre a quanto già detto dagli altri, si correrebbe il rischio di avere risvolti troppo negativi, anche un semplice "ti ho aiutato, perché non mi hai dato il +1?". O semplicemente l'utente che chiede aiuto non da il karma così come oggi si dimentica di mettere un [Risolto] nel titolo. Favorevole invece al sistema degli utenti "premium" ma senza poteri speciali. L
<vaillant> Fine :)
<giulux> contrario a Karma per motivi già detti
<giulux> la positività di un gruppo qualificato la vedo come orientamento per gli utenti inesperti
<peppe84> di lasciar perdere i meccanismi che prevedono il che il gruppo
<peppe84> scusate mi e' scappato
<giulux> che spesso sono frastornati da consigli stravaganti che vengono da più parti
<giulux> rimetterei la scelta allo staff, quotando la precondizione di stealth (non chi lo chiede)
<giulux> finito per ora
<mibofra> pronoto dopo l'ultimo che si è prenotato (che ora non ricordo chi era )
<Mdfalcubo> Vado
<Mdfalcubo> Allora, karma contrario per motivi giá detti
<WebbyIT> mibofra: dopo peppe84 
<mibofra> *prenoto (scusate l'errore )
<Mdfalcubo> Team esperti, sono quasi contrario
<Mdfalcubo> Primo perchė un team del genere potrebbe "autorizzare" un utente a non cacare minimamente i consigli di altri utenti
<Bubu_> dopo mibofra due righe le fo io
<Mdfalcubo> Col rischio di avere post aperti per molto piú tempo
<un_wilson> +1
<Mdfalcubo> Secondo motivo: da come sembra messa giú pare una specie di team di supporto mirato agli utenti inesperti
<Mdfalcubo> Che, in quanto inesperti, difficilmente avranno problemi che necessitino l''intervento di un esperto
<Mdfalcubo> Non ce lo vedo uno esperto a spiegare ad un novizio cosa ė la dash...
<streetcross> mi prenoto dopo bubu
<Mdfalcubo> Contrario e dubbioso
<Mdfalcubo> Finito
<peppe84> dicevo, di evitare delle robe che prevedono che il gruppo forum debba decidere sul mettere qualcuno in qualche gruppo. tiratevi fuori. mentre il karma ha, va bene, tutti i difetti che sono stati citati ma... avete controllato se il forum permette di gestirlo per evitare un uso indiscriminato? tipo un numero massimo di voti al giorno e via dicendo? i voti dovrebbero essere anonimi. finito.
<Janvitus> (un attimo)
<Janvitus> che specifico se no continuate a scrivere su sta cosa: ho fatto l'esempio del karma, ma non sarebbe karma
<mibofra> allora, se il problema fondamentale di questo fantomatico gruppo sarebbe creare un punto di riferimento nel fourm, perché non creare un gruppo che guidi gli utenti inesperti all'utilizzo del sistema e del forum ?
<mibofra> tipo un gruppo accoglienza .
<Janvitus> mi pare che fu l3on a parlarmene, praticamente un sistema di medaglie gestito dai mod e magari dietro consiglio degli utenti, ma gli utenti non devono fare nessun +1 o -1, finito.
<mibofra> finito .
<Bubu_> l'esperienza negativa fatta ai tempi col karma ci ha dimostrato che, sebbe si provino iniziative proattive alla comunità e indirizzate alla valorizzazione degli utenti, la para-meritocrazia e il miglioramento del supporto, va sempre a finire in un bordello clamoroso. Fa parte del gioco, per quanto un sistema di "medaglie" o gruppi di "super utenti" mi resti completamente indifferente, temo che la gestione portere
<Bubu_> troppo lungo, scusate
<Janvitus> avete scritto tutti?
<mapreri> Bubu_: non ho letto la fine del post....
<un_wilson> manca un pezzo del post di bubu
<Bubu_> da dove?
<mapreri> "temo che la gestione porter"
<streetcross> se bubu finisce volevo aggiungere una cosa
<Bubu_> erebbe via troppe risorse inutilmente. Poi c'è il problema di stabilire chie e come deve decidere chi è ,eritevole o meno, quindi probabili polemiche anche in questo. Per me, in definitiva, ci sarebbero più fastidi che benefici
<Bubu_> mi tronco le dita per punizione, per aver scritto a pene di segugio, in ogni caso sono lieto di comunicarvi che non ho altro da aggiungere (e vorrei anche vede')
<streetcross> Prima volevo solo dire che gli inesperti non necessariamente hanno problemi facili, anche all'inesperto capita l'incompatibilità hw e tutto il resto ;)
<Janvitus> e aggiungo ceh ci sono utenti con 10.000 e passa che non sono proprio esperti
<streetcross> In secondo luogo non direi di creare un gruppo, ma giusto di dare un bollino simbolico e niente più. Gli stessi che decidono se qualcuno può far parte di un gruppo (mod wiki promo etc) decidono chi può avere il bollino, magari su segnalazione degli utenti 
<streetcross> fine
<paper0k> scusate vorrei intervenire sull'argomento, ma posso tra una 10ina di minuti... 
<mapreri> e anche il contrario: utenti esperti con <500 post perchè non frequentano il forum..
<Mdfalcubo> Esperti o inesperti, io li valuto sulle domande/risposte, non da stellette o medaglie
<streetcross> Oltre ai succitati gruppi a stelle fisse a prescindere dalla conoscenze
<Mdfalcubo> Io sono un ignorante
<mibofra> concordo con Mdfalcubo
<streetcross> @mdf tu sai riconoscere la qualità delle risposte (scusate)
<mapreri> non è così facile, e non tutti ci riescono, mdf...
<Mdfalcubo> Spesso si
<Mdfalcubo> Come non detto
<mibofra> aggiungo che alla fine, chi sa e vede un post spesso risponde . Anche un'utente cosiddetto esperto potrebbe non sapere una cosa riguardo ad un certo argomento .
<mibofra> *un utente (mi sa che toglierò swipe )
<Senbee> Poi ci sarebbe il problema della materia dell'esperto. Un utente può essere espertissimo in reti e no nsaperne nulla di hardware, uno di multimedia ma non di educational, eccetera.
<Senbee> E se l'esperto reti si prende la medaglietta poi riceve le richieste da tutti gli altri che vogliono info sul multimedia...
<mibofra> si doverebbe dividere il gruppo in subgruppi ...
<streetcross> mi auspico che un utente esperto sappia quando non rispondere a caso
<Mdfalcubo> É quello che intendevo, stellette e medaglie non valgono nulla, ė il solito ciclico problema
<Senbee> Certo, ma non si creerebbero aspettative?
<giulux> +1 l'esperto non risponde su cose che non sa
<mibofra> ma non si potrebbe fare una prova di 3 settimane per dire e vedere come andrebbe la cosa ?
<streetcross> Potrebbe essere un requisito, vuoi il bollino? non sparare bubbole
<Janvitus> cercate di non accavallarvi
<streetcross> :) perdonate la semplicità linguistica
<mapreri> mibofra: 3 settimane son troppe, e nominare un nomero adeguato non è facile....
<_Stealth> scusate, non ne fate una questione puramente funzionale. è anche (o forse sopratutto?) un riconoscimento per gente esperta che si sbatte ad aiutare
<mibofra> mapreri: era per esprimere uno spazio di tempo .
<streetcross> stealth + come diceva già jan
<Senbee> Ecco, l'argomento di Stealth mi trova convince di più.
<streetcross> *+1
<mapreri> troppe ricadute, _Stealth ... bisogna imho considerare tutto....
<Senbee> (che già aveva accennato Jan)
<_Stealth> hai ragione mapreri, ci saranno ricadute......ma siamo qui per lavorare, non per stare comodi :-)
<mibofra> si potrebbe fare che chi trova utile un certo post , lo "segna" in qualche maniera, chi riceve più segni ottiene un riconoscimento .
<un_wilson> e si torna al karma (non si sfugge al karma ;) )
<mapreri> mibofra: tipo un Q&A. non mi trovi per nulla d'accordo..
<mapreri>  [ot] da me si dice "gira e rismisia, sempre la te torni"
<streetcross> No, per me deve venire dall'alto con regole precise, così è a insindacabile giudizio dello staff come avviene invece per i gruppi
<mibofra> che poi valutiamo un aspetto puramente estetico, chi vuole aiutare continuerà a rendersi utile anche senza una stella .
 * WebbyIT si prenota
<Senbee> No, niente votazioni... rimaniamo sul tema delle medaglie decise dallo staff, direi di focalizzarci su quello.
 * un_wilson prenoto pure io
<Janvitus> vai WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> Per quanto non abbia mai avuto un problema con lo staff, sarei abbastanza contrario  a decisioni imposte dall'alto
<WebbyIT> Sopratutto in caso di premi per meriti!
<WebbyIT> Finito...
<giulux> ping
<Janvitus> vai un_wilson
<streetcross> mi prenoto
<un_wilson> Due punti:
<un_wilson> 1) da ex staff sono contrario a decisioni prese all'interno: vi ficcate in un ginepraio
<un_wilson> 2) l'unico aspetto positivo di tutto ciò è che mitiga l'effetto delle stellette quantitative che ci sono ora e che non funzionano per nulla: ci sono utenti che hanno moltissimi messaggi e non sono affidabili per nulla
<un_wilson> 2bis) e allora forse i punto è un'altro
<un_wilson> fine
 * paper0k si prenota dopo streetcross 
<streetcross> WebbyIT tu sei già stato giudicato dall'alto, non c'è molto di diverso, solo che così si riconosce anche l'utente semplice
<streetcross> in questo caso invece di avere parola solo lo staff però si potrebbe tenere presente delle segnalazioni degli utenti
<WebbyIT> streetcross: in che senso? Nel senso che faccio parte del gruppo Web?
<hallino1> Buona sera mondo
<streetcross> facendoli partecipare di più alla vita della comunità
<streetcross> fine
 * hallino1 → Mirko Pizii
<streetcross> webbyit sì
<giulux> jan mi prenoto
<paper0k> tocca a me?
<vaillant> si
<Janvitus> no, prima a giulux
<paper0k> io vedo il gruppo un po diverso di quello che è stato descritto qui
<giulux> allora prima ho dimenticato di premettere che la proposta non è che mi faccia fare salti di gioia
<paper0k> per prima cosa, questo gruppo dovrebbe nascere (per me) per cercare di rispondere ad alcune problematiche 
<Janvitus> aspettate
<Janvitus> paper0k: fai finire prima giulux
<paper0k> ops
<paper0k> vai giulux 
<giulux> io sono tra i meno anziani qui di forum e mi ricordo di quando ero utonto e venivo assalito dalle risposte più disparate ai miei problemi da parte di allora sconosciuti
<giulux> l'unico criterio che potevo avere erano le stellette, ma ho presto imparato che oil numero non equivale a qualità
<giulux> dicevo allora, che un bollino di qualità può essere utile agli utenti inesperti. Assolutamente contrario però che derivi dalle segnalazioni: lo staff segue il forum e chi è competente o no si riconosce ------------ fine
<Janvitus> vai paper0k
<paper0k> ok
<_Stealth> ehm ragazzi, occhio che c'erano anche altri punti da discutere :-)
<paper0k> dicevo...
<paper0k> io vedo il gruppo un po diverso di quello che è stato descritto qui
<paper0k> per prima cosa, questo gruppo dovrebbe nascere (per me) per cercare di rispondere ad alcune problematiche 
<paper0k> a. "Organizzare" l'operato degli utenti che danno maggiormente supporto 
<paper0k> b. Cercare di dare un "ruolo", con obiettivi, per rendere gli utenti maggiormente partecipi alla "vita" del forum
<paper0k> cioè per me, il gruppo dovrebbe avere lo scopo di fornire un supporto tecnico adeguato agli utenti del 
<paper0k> forum, cercando, dove possibile, la miglior soluzione alle problematiche segnalate.
<paper0k> Il gruppo dovrebbe essere formato da utenti ai quali è stata già approvata (ovviamente) la membership italiana, 
<paper0k> è stato cioè già riconosciuto il controbuto sostanziale dato alla community italiana.
<paper0k> Principalmente dovrebbe gestire le seguenti attività:
<paper0k> * Individuare le problematiche comuni riscontrate dagli utenti, 
<paper0k> e produrre sul wiki o nel forum (ad esempio con un post evidenziato in ogni board), 
<paper0k> delle pagine dove vengono riportate le soluzioni e le eventuali procedure da seguire
<paper0k> * Cercare, quanto possibile, di "azzerare" il numero di topic senza nessuna risposta
<paper0k> * Fornire supporto allo Staff nella gestione del forum, ad esempio segnalando, 
<paper0k> durante il verificarsi di problemi comuni, eventuali topic da evidenziare/indicare
<paper0k> * E MAGARI organizzare, nel canale IRC, piccoli corsi tematici programmati precedentemente
<paper0k> Cioè essere un supporto più "completo", non solo un gruppo di utenti "esperti"
<paper0k> ma un gruppo di supporto alle attività dello staff ed al forum
<ZioPippo> 'sera
<paper0k> Uno dei maggiori problemi che vedo è sicuramente la politica di accesso
<paper0k> si potrebbe fare per richiesta o "chiamata" dal gruppo stesso
<paper0k> anche per sopperire ad eventuali "carenze" tecniche su eventuali problemi/sistemi
<paper0k> finito
<_Stealth> azz paper0k .....però da una medaglietta a questo mi sembra diventato un pelino oneroso. se chiedi a qualcuno di farne parte.......quello ti fa causa :-)
<paper0k> lol
<WebbyIT> Janvitus: si sta facendo tardi, visto che abbiamo altri due punti, iniziamo a tirare le somme? :)
<Janvitus> si, 2 cose le aggiungo io
<Janvitus> di contorno
<Janvitus> per rispondere a streetcross: l'ultimo livello degli utenti sul forum hanno 6 stellette proprio per differenziare l'importanza ceh ha l'utente del forum rispetto ai vari gruppi di ubuntu-it, cioè, chi sta nel forum non è detto che gli interessi stare in ubuntu-it, quindi è giusto, a parer mio, che l'utente che arrivi a un certo numero di messaggi si distingui da tutti gli altri, compresi quelli "ufficiali"
<streetcross> ok ma i mod ne hanno 6 e io da 6 sono passato a 5, non che mi freghi ma non fila il discorso :)
<Janvitus> e a proposito di membership di ubuntu-it, per rispondere a paper0k, se limitiamo il gruppo degli utenti esperti a chi ha la membership rischiamo di averne 2, visto che già il numero di tizi con la membership non è sto gran numerone :D
<paper0k> Janvitus, una decina ce ne saranno no? XD
<mibofra> paper0k: grandissimo numero .
<paper0k> mibofra, grazie
<paper0k> :)
<mapreri> lol
<streetcross> troppo elitario, secondo mè deve essere più per la comunità che per lo staff
<Janvitus> streetcross: in poche parole, l'utente che sul forum ha 20.000 messaggi è giusto che sia differente e risalti a differenza idi un utente che fa parte di un gruppo di ubuntu-it ma ha 100 messaggi, dobbiamo far distinzione fra comunità del forum e comunità di ubuntu-it, non sempre coincidono ;)
<streetcross> che è quasi l'intero componente dei membri
<streetcross> janvitus appunto, perchè io non sono anche un utente? :) 
<Janvitus> guarda ceh ti puoi sempre impostare il gruppo predefinito :D
<Janvitus> comunque
<mibofra> e passa sotto copertura... :)) 
<Janvitus> il discorso è molto lungo e complesso
<Janvitus> e ci torneremo
<paper0k> mapreri, se vedi bene è per entrambi (non usare termini troppo complicati =) )
<un_wilson> (date la sesta stella a chi se l'è guadagnata sul campo, se tecnicamente possibile, in effetti serve anche a chi conta le stelle per capire chi gli ha scritto)
<Janvitus> dopo che avrò dato un'occhiata di fattibilità alla cosa
<mapreri> paper0k: ?? non ho neanche scritto...
<paper0k> mapreri, scusa era per streetcross XD
<Janvitus> l'idea di un_wilson non è male ad esempio, il problema ch si deve sempre creare un gruppo
<Janvitus> comunque i tornremo, perchè è una cosa che si dovrà fare con calma, sempre se si farà
<WebbyIT> Janvitus: interessante la cosa che si può switchare tra i gruppi, sono appena tornato normale, mi dava fastidio avere 5 stelline che non merito!
<Janvitus> se siete d'accordo passerei al secondo punto, se no qui solo con sto punto ci vogliono 4 riunoni e non si deciderà comunque nulla lol
<un_wilson> +1
<paper0k> ok x me
<Senbee> ok
<hallino1> +1
<Mdfalcubo> Ok
<streetcross> ok
<mibofra> giusto
<WebbyIT> +1
<giulux> ndiamo col 2
<Janvitus> WebbyIT: a te spiegare il secondo punto
<mapreri> mejo
<WebbyIT> Ringrazio innanzitutto per la parola concessami; premetto che cercherò di essere coinciso ma preciso, per favore per eventuali domande aspettate che finisca il discorso principale.
<WebbyIT> La mia idea parte, come spesso accade, da un problema: la quantità immane di materiale datato presente sia sul forum che in Internet. Purtroppo (o per fortuna) hackerare la rete non è possibile, quindi guardiamo nel nostro piccolo.
<WebbyIT> Spesso, quando si cercano informazioni tramite la ricerca sul forum, non si riesce a trovare, se non dopo lunghe ricerche, qualcosa adatto alle ultime versioni. Per un utente smaliziato questo può essere solo una scocciatura, ma un utente meno avvezzo al mondo di Ubuntu potrebbe non accorgersi della differenza, e mettere in pratica guide non più valide. Quante volte abbiamo visto dei sources.list con più di una distro 
<WebbyIT> Ora, possono esserci vari modo di implementare una soluzione ma, secondo me, la base è creare un sistema di “taggatura”, dei problemi. Per esempio, quando si apre una discussione ci può essere un menù a tendina che chiede “Quale versione?” con, come opzioni, le distro ufficialmente supportate e la voce “Nessuna delle precedenti”.
<WebbyIT> Quando poi una versione non viene più supportata, si potrebbero far scomparire quei messaggi dalla ricerca e dai motori di ricerca, e nel caso uno apra quel messaggio compare un avviso della serie “Le soluzioni qua proposte potrebbero non essere più valide”.
<WebbyIT> Beh, direi che è tutto, a voi la parola! Che ne dite? 
 * un_wilson si prenota
<streetcross> +1
<Janvitus> vai un_wilson
<Mdfalcubo> In linea di massima +1
<mapreri> è quello che ho sempre sostenuto +1
 * vaillant si prenota
<paper0k> +1 ma senza intervento dell'utente 
<un_wilson> L'idea non è male, vedo solo il solito problema che vale pure per alcune sezioni: ci sono problemi e soluzioni che non dipendono dalla varsione
<ZioPippo> sa da vedè se è fattibile
<mibofra> +1 nulla da ridire .
<un_wilson> o che valgono per più versioni
<Janvitus> non vi accavallate
<un_wilson> se si trova un sistema tipo quello del wiki per tener traccia della cosa (e magari si trova un sistema per evitare che i tag siano messi a casaccio) mi par eun'ottima idea
<un_wilson> fine
<vaillant> un secondo
<vaillant> Niente, un_wilson ha espresso il mio stesso pensiero. Ci sono guide e soluzioni che non dipendono dalle versioni. L'utente (che non sa, in quanto chiede aiuto) dovrebbe stabilire se la soluzione vale per la versione X o per le successive. E un giorno, dovremmo ricordardi che quel topic vale tutt'ora, nonostante siano state rilasciate 4 nuove versioni
<vaillant> Fine (se mi sono spiegato bene)
<mibofra> mi accodo ai prenotati 
<Janvitus> tocca a te
<mibofra> ok
<WebbyIT> Non mi piace buttare il sasso e ritirare la mano, ma la studentessa della camera di fianco alla mia mi offre una chobar, capite che ci sono delle priorità ;)
<WebbyIT> L'idea l'ho lanciata, a voi vederne cosa fare :)
 * WebbyIT away from keyboard
<hallino1> WebbyIT, Beh, condivide le sue idee anche con noi lol?
<mibofra> dunque, la cosa dei tag per versione mi sembra logica... come anche nel profilo degli utenti dovrebbe esserlo, se fosse specificata sempre la versione ed altri dettagli tecnici, non sarebbe d'aiuto per chi da supporto ? allora perché non rendere i campi obbligatori ?
<mibofra> che poi non mi sembra molto difficile risalire al numero di versione , al minimo in fase di registrazione si spiega come fare per ottenerli , fine .
<mibofra> *ottenere numeri di versione ed altri dettagli .
<paper0k> mibofra, credo che non ci sia una "storia", fanno parte del profilo utente non del messaggio nella discussione IMHO
<ZioPippo> alle volte chi si registra non ha ancora installato ...
<Bubu_> vai WebbyIT il chobar danne te! :D
<Bubu_> scusate, vado a ripormi
<streetcross> Molti non usano ubuntu
<mapreri> WebbyIT: e gente come me che ha millemile distro e versioni di ubuntu installate che scrive? posso chiedere di una release in un topic e di un'altra in un'altro...
<mapreri> s/ WebbyIT / mibofra 
<giulux> molti non aggiornano il profilo quando cambiano versione ...
<streetcross> OT ad ogni modo mi piace l'ottimismo che regna sovrano ad ogni proposta  :)
<mibofra> giulux: si potrebbe mettere un avviso che compare in pm al cambiamento di versione, se si è aggiornato veramente alla versione successiva segnalata, qualcuno potrebbe procedere al cambio . 2) come incentivo si potrebbe facilitare la modifica di queste info (P.S. se dico fesserie ad un certo punto, potete fermarmi :)) , non vorrei turbare l'atmosfera) 
<Janvitus> diciamo che un sistema di etichetta lo avevo pensato
<peppe84> la cosa va fatta sul nodo (discussione) non sul profilo. Ma esiste gia una mod che estenda la cosa in questa maniera? alla fine sti tag dove devono andare a finire?
<Janvitus> tipo ricerca tematica
<un_wilson> Se l'etichetta può essere multipla e la gestiscono gli utenti esperti ( ! ) non ci sono problemi
<Senbee> A me pare una cosa buona in teoria ma troppo complessa da realizzare in pratica.
<Senbee> Starci dierto sarebbe un casino
<mibofra> mi propongo di starci dietro :) , una mano la offro volentieri , circa 24h su 24h .
<Janvitus> come su twitter, fai clic sull'hashtag e ti escono i messaggi che riguardano lui, stessa cosa sul forum
 * mapreri si immagina mibofra mattina/pomeriggio/notte attivo su irc e a tempo perso a sistemare etichette sul forum -.-'
<Senbee> Padre Maronno: "...e se poi te ne penti?"
<mibofra> mapreri: se vorrei dare una mano hai qualcosa in contrario ?
<streetcross> volessi
<streetcross> :D
<mibofra> ops :)
<mapreri> mibofra: nono, fai pure :P non ti invidio, però ;)
<mibofra> (un poco di stanchezza si fa sentire :) ) 
<mapreri> Janvitus: diciamo una cosa simile ai tag di ubuntuforums?
<mapreri> però cambiagli la grafica, se si fanno ;P
<Janvitus> più o meno, anche se stavo notando ceh non ci sono più...
<mapreri> ??? dai?
<Janvitus> così mi sembra
<mapreri> Janvitus: il riquadro tags c'è sotto, però
<mapreri> sopra il quick reply
<mibofra> mi è venuto in mente (anche se penso molto più difficile) classificazione anche sul tipo di DE ?
<finnicella> hanno cambiato tra l'8 e il 9 ottobre
<Janvitus> in effetti si, ci sono
<mapreri> questo ha anche un paio di tag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543006
<giulux> la perfezione non è di questo mondo e meno che mai di questo forum.
<giulux> l'idea di taggare i topic con la distro e versione di riferimento è però utile, tanto più se è tecnicamente possibile un avviso automatico per le discussioni più anziane: poi ci sarà sempre quello che mette i repo di gutsy su precise o che non adotta una soluzione ancora valida solo perchè datata; ma noi che ci stiamoo a fare se no?
<mapreri> mibofra: in mezzo ai tag, imho ci sta
<mapreri> giulux: per cambiare e aggiornare i tag!
<Janvitus> comunque, rpoposta da associare a una futura implementazione delle etichette sul forum
<un_wilson> Per i DE ci sarebbero già le sezioni, ma ho sempre pensato che non fossero una buona idea perché molte discussioni avrebbero bisogno di hard link in diverse sezioni
<mapreri> Janvitus: imho (sono un'idiota) l'importate è que abbiano un'aspetto decente (personalmente sbavo dietro a i tag di omg!ubuntu...)
<un_wilson> sostituirle con i tag in stile gmail non sarebbe male
<mapreri> che*
<Janvitus> esteticamente si possono fare come si vogliono
<Janvitus> esteticamente il forum non sarà psempre così dopotutto :D
<peppe84> ok, con l'esempio davanti è quello che dicevo io ma... per la piattaforma che usate esiste una mod che faccia al caso?
<Janvitus> peppe84: si
<peppe84> Janvitus, ottimo!
<mapreri> peppe84: i tag non sono una novità, dopotutto.
<Janvitus> il problema che mettere mod ora è un po' complicato, già scritto che è meglio aspettare la 3.1 di phpbb per non rifare tutto da capo
<peppe84> Janvitus, ok. quindi anche sta cosa deve attendere la 3.1
<Janvitus> olter che nella 3.1 avremo un supporto completo a psql
<mapreri> basta! non ne posso più di leggerlo!. l'avrai scritto una ventina di volta jan...
<mibofra> comunque , penso sia sempre giusto provare ad applicare le cose,  cioè Janvitus: capisco la difficoltà nella gestione e nella scelta di un periodo preciso, ma per ora tutto quello del quale stiamo parlando non sono altro che idee che nella nostra testa cerchiamo di associare al forum, ma avranno , se passeranno un risvolto pratico. Penso che testare sia il miglior modo di decidere .
<un_wilson> nel frattempo bisogna anche pensare a che tag mettere di default alle vecchie discussioni
<mibofra> poi io non sono amministratore di forum , quindi non ho voce in capitolo :)) .
<peppe84> un_wilson, nessuno?
<peppe84> saranno migliaia di discussioni come si farebbe?
<Mdfalcubo> Applicando un filtro per data?
<un_wilson> ipotesi: si crea un tag apposta per dire che la discussione non è stata ancora taggata (e quindi di chiedere se va bene per la propria versione, così con la rispsota viene taggata)
<mibofra> c'è una cosa da aggiungere , una vecchia discussione potrebbe essere ripresa ed aggiornata secondo i canoni della nuova release .
<mibofra> le si mettono più tag ?
<Janvitus> volendo si
<Mdfalcubo> Farebbe fede la data dell'apertura del post, magari
<mapreri> io direi di lasciarla così, e spronare gli utenti a taggarli quando ci cadono sopra con le loro ricerche.
<un_wilson> per forza si, come nel wiki
<mapreri> lasciarli*
<mapreri> dopotutto, capita ora di trovare qualcuno con lucid desktop, tuttora...
<Mdfalcubo> Presente :)
<streetcross> le lts incasinerebbero tutto, senza contare che non tutti aggiornano entro 24h dal rilascio
<mibofra> mapreri: concordo, ma l'utente deve 1)essere sicuro dell'indicazione che da, se non bisogna risistemare il tag 2)avere piena fiducia che gli utenti non facciano fesserie .
<Mdfalcubo> Uhm...per non parlare dei post riguardanti alpha e beta version...la data non é fattibile mi Sto arrivando!...
<mapreri> mibofra: in effetti tendo a dare troppa fiducia agli utenti in generale. ma gli ultimi eventi non son proprio positivi...
<mapreri> Mdfalcubo: quelli dovrebbero essere confinati in ubuntu+1...
<Mdfalcubo> *mi sa (auto completamento del cactus)
<peppe84> è quasi ora di chiudere... passiamo al punto tre e ci si saluta? 
<streetcross> +1
<Mdfalcubo> Si mapreri ma subentrerebbe il discorso data
<peppe84> di cose ne son uscite fuori parecchie comunque.
<Mdfalcubo> Ok
<Janvitus> io direi di passare alla tre, questa proposta è da rivedere in futuro dopo aver deciso il tipo di sistema di etichette da usare
<Senbee> Comunque sia: se si trova un metodo per starci dietro abbastanza automaticamente, o un sistema per avere sempre un povero cristo che ci lavora :-) va bene. Altrimenti mi sa che si farà solo del gran casino
<Janvitus> cioè, se sono etichette automatiche o inseribili dall'utente
<Janvitus> streetcross: spiega il tuo punto
<streetcross> ok
<streetcross> il mio punto è fondamentalmente semplice: poca gente è attratta dal mezzo wiki
<streetcross> preferiscono scrivere le guide sul forum
<streetcross> per questo si propone una zona di transizione nel forum dove l'utente non iscritto al wiki può postare le guide da convertire con l'aiuto dello staff wiki
<giulux> streetcross: non scrivere un romanzo!
<streetcross> in modo da incentivare anche chi non si ritiene all'altezza di poter scrivere nel wiki
<streetcross> fine
<Mdfalcubo> Ping
<peppe84> più sinteticamente:
<Janvitus> vai
<mibofra> streetcross: concordo in pieno +100000000 :) 
<streetcross> grazie della fiducia
<finnicella> +1
 * vaillant si prenota
<Mdfalcubo> Mi sta bene ma deve rimanere una scelta libera dell'utente
 * un_wilson si prenota per appoggiare vivamente
<Mdfalcubo> Ognuno fa e da per ció che puó
<peppe84> una maniera per girare le guide dal forum al wiki. sul forum sono stati postati degli esempi di come si comportano gli inglesi. a me piace.
<Mdfalcubo> Se per motivi suoi uno non vuole fare wiki,amen...
<giulux> cioè una sottosezione "guide" in ogni sezione?
<Mdfalcubo> Gli si dice o lo metti sul wiki o non lo metti affatto ;)
<Mdfalcubo> Fine
<streetcross> @mdf appunto, gli editori farebbero il wiki al posto suo, lo staf f da transitore
<Janvitus> mi prenoto
<peppe84> giulux, noooo
<Janvitus> vai vaillant
<peppe84> una pagina del wiki dove chiunque ci sbatte dentro i link alle guide del forum. poi qualcuno con calma le sistema e le pubblica sul wiki.
<vaillant> non ho capito cosa sarebbe questa sezione di transizione nel forum e cosa, eventualmente, avrebbe di diverso dalla sezione del gruppo documentazione
<vaillant> fine
<streetcross> mi prenoto per rispondere
<peppe84> servono: segnalatori e tipi che sappiano giudicare se na guida è utile oppure no.
<Mdfalcubo> Una sorta do sezione di decantazione ;)
<Janvitus> un_wilson: vai
<Mdfalcubo> (+1 ed ho finito)
<un_wilson> Io sono tra gli utenti di cui si parla: sono molto discontinuo e quindi posto guide più o meno complete sul forum quando ho tempo
<un_wilson> e ne capita l'occasione
<Senbee> mi prenoto dopo streetcross
<un_wilson> spesso ho pensato che sarebbero state bene sul wiki, ma alla fine sono rimasti bloccato dallo strumento e ho lasicato perdere
<un_wilson> (agh, la tastiera e le mie dita litigano di brutto)
<un_wilson> Ricordo di aver già scritto qui anni fa che sarebbe stato utile distillare dalle discussioni più adatte delle guide per il wiki
<un_wilson> Potrebbe bastare anche un modo per segnalare allo staff un post o una discussione particolarmente adatte, come si fa per quelli inappropriati
<un_wilson> ps: ma la licenza dei singoli post alla fine qual'è? si può fare il copia-incolla sul wiki?
<un_wilson> finito
<peppe84> rispondo io un_wilson 
<peppe84> un_wilson, si quello che hai scritto era quello che avevo in mente. non mi perderei nei dettagli adesso. mettiamoci d'accordo sulle intenzioni.
<peppe84> discorso licenza:
<peppe84> bellissima domanda. su questa cosa mi incartai due anni fa quando proposi a quei tempi questa roba. di sicuro il regolamento è rilasciato sotto creative commons. i post non si sa.
<peppe84> finito
<streetcross> vado
<un_wilson> (ricordate che Stallman mi apparve in sogno per questa cosa...)
<un_wilson> (scusa, fine parentesi)
<Mdfalcubo> Ciao street :)
<Janvitus> aspettate
<Janvitus> la coda
<Janvitus> c'ero io
<Janvitus> :asd:
<streetcross> Io pensavo di più ad una sezione in cui mettere i topic che contengono guide, in modo che l'editore possa fare anche domande all'utente o agli utenti interessati che possono garantire per la validità della guida al posto dell'editore che solo modifica la guida per gli standard wiki e però tecnicamente dovrebe garantire per la guida stessa
<Janvitus> finisci streetcross
<mibofra> mi accodo alla coda 
<streetcross> troppe guida scusate
<Janvitus> poi vado io
<streetcross> fatto 
<streetcross> scusa
<streetcross> vai vai
<Janvitus> allora, credo che al gruppo forum la cosa sia sempre interessata
<mapreri> scusatemi, ma devo lasciare. non mi posso permettere di far notte. il log sarà utile :P
<WebbyIT> *WebbyIT è tornato con la coda tra le gambe...
 * mapreri augura buona notte a tutti :)
<Janvitus> ikl problema è: come? così http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074191, nel modo come ha scritto streetcross sopra, o in un altro? e per quanto riguarda la licenza dei messaggi sul forum presto detto, se ne stava già discutendo da tempo fra di noi, quindi cosa fattibile pure questa
<hallino1> Notte mapreri 
<Mdfalcubo> Notte mapreri :)
<Janvitus> notte mapreri
<mibofra> ciao mapreri :) , a domani :) 
<Senbee> my turn?
<mapreri> hallino1: mibofra Mdfalcubo Janvitus ci sentiamo :)
<Mdfalcubo> Anche nel modo che hai postato non mi pare male
<Janvitus> Senbee: si
<Mdfalcubo> Scusa se bene
<Senbee> Sono più che d'accordo con la "vasca di decantazione". Si postano lì le guide, poi il gruppo wiki giudica se sono buone, e se sono buone le trasforma in wiki e le mette nella sezione giusta. Poi eventualmente chi ha postato la guida originaria, se vuole modificarla chiede al gruppo wiki o trasmette lor le modifiche, o meglio ancora si impara il linguaggio ed entra nel gruppo wiki solo per la sua guida.
<peppe84> Janvitus, io preferisco l'altro metodo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pages%20For%20Import
<Senbee> Quindi una sezione per le guide proposte per me è la soluzione migliore
<Senbee> Ho detto. :-)
<Janvitus> mibofra: vai
<mibofra> allora, vi è capitato mai che invece cercando nel wiki non trovavate la guida desiderata ?
<Senbee> Talvolta.
<mibofra> nella stessa sezione della raccolta di post per il trasferimento al wiki, metterei una subsezione dove gli utenti possano consigliare le guide che servirebbero non ancora scritte .
<Senbee> Giusto. +1
<mibofra> penso possa essere utile come incentivo nell'utilizzo del wiki :) . fine .
<Mdfalcubo> Che magari ci sono già ma non sono state trovate per motivi vari -1
<giulux> guide proposte + guide richieste
<mibofra> Mdfalcubo: se ci sono già, si fa presente .
<Mdfalcubo> Fai una ricerca prima di aprire un post, e nessuno lo fa
<Mdfalcubo> Sarebbe la stessa cosa
<un_wilson> qualsiasi nuova discussione può essere una richiesta di una guida oppure un fatto specifico del singolo utente: sarebeb la sezione giusta per mezzo forum
<mibofra> ovviamente si vagliano le richieste, se veramente non c'è quella guida e serve, se ne potrebbe incentivare la creazione .
<streetcross> Se posso da editore: Il problema è che la gene vede la sezioe gruppo documentazione in cui si parla delle guide come qualcosa di troppo ufficiale, e così mi segnalano le guide scritte sul forum via pm. Ci vuole una sezione dove raggrupparle dove la gente non abbia paura di segnalarle
<mibofra> streetcross: perché le guide mangiano qualcuno :D ?
<vaillant> io devo andare via. leggerò il log per le ultime battute :) ciao a tutti
<mibofra> mi sembra esagerata la segnalazione in pm , però se dici che esiste ...
<streetcross> lo so ch èuna definizione un po' impalpabile, eppure la situazione è così, ricevo un sacco di pm e così è difficile ricordarsi tutto
<Mdfalcubo> Street blocca gli mp ;)
<streetcross> da quando sono nel gruppo documentazione ricevo un sacco di segnalazioni dato che sono anche molto presente sul forum
<streetcross> non mi da fastidio ma rischio di dimenticarmene
<Janvitus> la cosa è fattibile
<Mdfalcubo> (+1 a idea street e ho finito)
<Janvitus> ma più che altro è da pensarla fra noi e voi del wiki
<peppe84> streetcross, si ma chi le legge? io non ci sto a passarmi le notti sul forum. sono abbonato alle pagine di servizio del wiki e per un buon work-flow (il mio almeno) la logica mi dice che è li che van fatte le segnalazioni.
<peppe84> Janvitus, si sono d'accordo.
<streetcross> @pepe84 sul forum si parlavo di un gruppo di transizione, magari di volontari, tanto gli editori danno la rifinitura finale. nessuno ci obbliga a essere presenti 24-24
<peppe84> e i pm li scarto senza leggerli per lo stesso motivo.
<peppe84> streetcross, eh l'importante è che non richieda l'impegno 24h di ognuno di noi. cioè noi internos  poi spostiamo le informazioni che ci servono nel posto che ci è più congeniale.
<peppe84> Janvitus, streetcross ok quando siam pronti riprendiamo il discorso sul forum quindi? come rimaniamo?
<streetcross> come volete voi
<Janvitus> che ci sentiamo per mail o che ne so, magari concordate prima fra di voi gruppo wiki un metodo, o anche 2, e poi noi vediamo la fattibilità e in casi vi consigliamo
<Senbee> Se abbiamo finito io mi andrei a vedere la terza stagione dei Pinguini di Madagascar :D
<Janvitus> *caso
<streetcross> ok, per me
<Janvitus> mi sembra la cosa migliore
<peppe84> ok magari scriviamo agli altri sulla nostra mailing list e ci presentiamo con un idea unica
<streetcross> pepe84 ne parliamo via mail ok?
<streetcross> yes
<peppe84> streetcross, ok
<Janvitus> ma anceh 2 eh
<peppe84> mo vado che tra sei ore appena ho la sveglia :-)
<peppe84> Janvitus, poche idee ma buone :-)
<streetcross> allora io vi saluto ragazzi, la morosa è impaziente :)
<streetcross> notte a tutti
<peppe84> notte!
<un_wilson> notte a tutti
<Mdfalcubo> Notte
<giulux> io vado ma vi lascio una mia scarpina ...
<Janvitus> ok, se qualcun altro ha qualcos'altro da dire oltre i 3 punti già affrontati può farlo, altrimenti vada pure da morfeo :asd:
<finnicella> Buonanotte!
<Mdfalcubo> Numero 52 ;)
<Janvitus> il fettone
<un_wilson> ma il wiki come si trova adesso?
<Senbee> Buona notte!
<Mdfalcubo> Poppata time...allungatela ancora un po vi pregooooo
<mibofra> avevo pensato ad una cosa Janvitus, ma magari la metto in proposte per il forum, così non trattengo nessuno .
<un_wilson> (scusate l'OT)
<Janvitus> ok mibofra
<Janvitus> un_wilson: credo che altro "personale" non fa mai male :D
<WebbyIT>  Plaudo all'iniziativa, da rifare, direi che ha dato ottimi spunti!
<un_wilson> allora se continuo ad aver tempo mi candido da loro ;)
<un_wilson> +1 per WebbIT
<WebbyIT> Però vado anche io, ci sente!
<WebbyIT> Buonanotte a tutti!
<Bubu_> WebbyIT: hai finito col tira olio della vicina? :D
<Mdfalcubo> Notte
<Janvitus> notte a chi va
<WebbyIT> Bubu_ te lo racconto domani mattina ;)
<Janvitus> insomma, niente sangue stasera
<Mdfalcubo>  E niente gnagna
<WebbyIT> Janvitus: puoi fare una riunione solo per il flame!
<mibofra> una cosa si :D , avete bisogno di gente in più costantemente connessa al pc nel gruppo forum :)) ?
<tokijin> ciao a tutti e grazie per la chiacchierata, ciao!
<Bubu_> solo se pagano
<mibofra> domanda molto ingenua ...
<Janvitus> che ti stai proponendo?
<Janvitus> abbiamo deciso che da ora in poi solo donne, se vuoi facciamo fuori a totopalma e si libera un posto per te lol
<WebbyIT> Janvitus un Carlotux vs Alexdiste, popcorn a carico degli spettatori :)
<mibofra> tipo "piccoli" (alla faccia dei piccoli, ci sono mille mile post :D ) lavoretti di pulizia
<WebbyIT> :P
<Bubu_> solo se offre una sorella vera topona a sacrificio
<WebbyIT> Ok, ora vado sul serio, buonanotte!
<Janvitus> notte
<Mdfalcubo> Mino se offri un dito si prendono mamma e sorella, occhio
<Mdfalcubo> Opus, mibo
<Bubu_> dopo un paio di Jack anche il cane e il gatto
<Mdfalcubo> Opus, mibo
<Mdfalcubo> Ops
<Bubu_> e Totò
<mibofra> era una proposta, comunque veramente, sono propenso a dare una mano in modo molto intensivo :D 
<mibofra> sono giovane e pieno di energie :)) .
<Bubu_> vieni a fare i bancali con me domattina alle 4
<Mdfalcubo> Totó ė l'equivalente della sigaretta del dopo
<Bubu_> :-D
<Janvitus> ne terremo conto se ci seervirà qualcuno ;)
<mibofra> ok :)
<Janvitus> povero toto gli staranno fischiando le orecchie mentre fa la pizza, pizza, marescia'
<Mdfalcubo> Tanto noi come talent scout non sbagliamo mai! ;)
<mibofra> detto questo penso che andrò a dormire anche io :) . Buona notte e tutti :) .
<Bubu_> Janvitus: a Totò gli può fischiare il culo, con la fila di senegalesi dietro :D
<Mdfalcubo> Notte
<Janvitus> lol
<Bubu_> ah, Janvitus, ma te a Lucca vieni Domenica?
<Bubu_> porta il gommone,vai... che si va a remi
<Janvitus> io ci sono da venerdì
<Janvitus> eh
<Mdfalcubo> Vado anche io, saluti e bachi
<Bubu_> il maltempo ci priverà delle cosplayer scollate
<Bubu_> ciao Mdfalcubo
<Bubu_> l'anno scorso ho salvato una Lamù da uno stupro sicuro
<Janvitus> eh
<Bubu_> mi sono trattenuto :D
<Mdfalcubo> Buona Luccata
<un_wilson> lol
<Bubu_> giuro morissi l'avrei buttata in un cespuglio e glil'avrei picchiato nel... ciao Mdfalcubo
<Bubu_> dicevo, avrei fatto come i senegalesi con Totò
<Janvitus> eh, magari ho capito pure qual'è
<Janvitus> si gira un po' di fiere
<un_wilson> Bubu, ma sei di dove mi ricordo io^
<Bubu_> ma anche di nerchie, vai...
<un_wilson> (ma perché vedo sbagliati i caratteri speciali o accentati?)
<Janvitus> Bubu_:  è di pisa
<Bubu_> un_wilson: labronico D.O.C.
<Bubu_> jan fottiti
<Janvitus> :D
<un_wilson> Tipo agriturismo in un mulino ad acqua
<Bubu_> per roba da contadini chiedete a Steff
<Bubu_> o a jeremie
<un_wilson> lol
<Janvitus> comunque per lucca se non fa schifo il tempo e non decido di andarmene già sabato ci si può vedere
<Bubu_> dipende se ti piace il nuoto
<Janvitus> speriamo di no, dai
<Bubu_> perché ci sta che il fine settimana devi risalire le mura come fanno i salmoni per andare a deporre le uova
<Bubu_> mah... a me fanno malissimo tutte le cicatrici e le vecchie fratture, ragion per cui vedrai che domani piove
<Janvitus> eh
<Janvitus> porca...
<Bubu_> aggiungo divinità a caso?
<Bubu_> o ne hai una preferita?
<Janvitus> vabbuò, io vado che non ho ancora mangiato nulla e sto morendo
<Janvitus> atene
<Bubu_> fabbrico moccoli personalizzati a richiesta, ho un gran catalogo
<Janvitus> atena -.-
<un_wilson> morfeo no?
<Janvitus> non è femminile
<Bubu_> gran pottone dei cavalieri dello zodiaco e sempre lì si rimane
<Janvitus> :D
<Janvitus> vabbu dai, vado, 'notte ;)
<Bubu_> 'notte
<Bubu_> gentlemen mi ripongo anch'io
<un_wilson> notte
<Bubu_> che domani alle 4 si scaricano i camion, poi vado a fare le consegne la mattina e al pomeriggio faccio il responsabile fino alle 9 la sera
<Bubu_> bye
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-28
<pietro> ciao :D
<Guest92509> pietro sei tu?
<gianmarco98-gian> come faccio a installare ubuntu touch di 2 generazione??
<gianmarco98-gian> nexus 7 2013
<gianmarco98-gian> vi prego rispondete 
<pwiedrows> ho appena installato ubuntu
<pwiedrows> perchè esce del fumo viola dal case??
<gianmarco98-gian> lo avevo installato su un nexus 7 di prima generazione ma ora si e rotto e ne ho uno di seconda generazione ma non trovo versioni compatibili
<pwiedrows> almeno c'è uno  che scrive -.-
<gianmarco98-gian> no D:
<gianmarco98-gian> perche perche perche 
<gianmarco98-gian> perche il tizzio gay se ne e andato??
<gianmarco98-gian> vafanculo
<gianmarco98-gian> troie
<gianmarco98-gian> rispondetemi 
<gianmarco98-gian> troie del cazzo
<gianmarco98-gian> ç.ç
<gianmarco98-gian> rtsh
<mapreri> umh.... incazzata la gente qui, eh...
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-29
<newlife> buonasera a tutti
<newlife> scusate il ritardino :)
<pietro98-albini> uh, è vero che stasera c'è la riunione...
<newlife> we pietro98-albini :D
<pietro98-albini> ciao newlife :)
<mapreri> newlife: ma che ritardo?? se è alle 9?
<mapreri> newlife: btw ciao :)
<PaoloRotolo> Salve a tutti!
<pietro98-albini> ah, quindi inizia alle 9...
<pietro98-albini> ciao PaoloRotolo :D
<newlife> ola mapreri :D
<mapreri> totopalma: tutto a posto? :)
<totopalma> mapreri, si, tutto ok :)
<totopalma> aspettiamo Silvia e Maurizio
<totopalma> se non erro Dario ritarda un po
<mapreri> totopalma: ha scritto che sta tornando da milano
<totopalma> mapreri, già
<mapreri> ma silvia c'è già di là.... la chiamo :)
<WebbyIT> Ehilà :D
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT, :D
<mapreri> WebbyIT: bentornato!
<Dolasilla> totopalma: non cercare di depistarmi
<totopalma> Dolasilla, naa :D
 * newlife pensa che totopalma faccia di tutto per incasinare Dolasilla :D
<totopalma> lol
<newlife> ciao Dolasilla silviettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D 
 * Dolasilla pensa che tutto sommato ultimamente ci voglia ben poco per incasinarla!
<Dolasilla> newlife: :*
 * newlife sluta calorosamente e per futura memoria che così rimane nel LOG..... CHE BELLA SPOSA!!!! :D
<newlife> :D
<WebbyIT> Dolasilla, dai che la settimana prossima ti riposi :P
<Dolasilla> ghghgh si si, si dice sempre cosi! ;)
<Dolasilla> si va, che ultimamente al lavoro mi sto esaurendo
<newlife> WebbyIT: che fa? Dolasillasi riSposa? O.o
 * Dolasilla se ne va in luna di mielel alle Hawaii
 * newlife stasera ha un lag del tipo 6 fusi orari.... -.-?
<Dolasilla> tanto per rientrare nei piu' scontati cliche
<WebbyIT> Ahh, vabbè, però credo sia rilassante ahahaha
<mapreri> Dolasilla: bella destinazione, vogliamo le foto :)
<newlife> wawawawaiiiiiiii :D alle hawaii col hauhei :D
<Dolasilla> oggi sono senza accenti ho il pc dell'ufficio e non ho intenzione di usare codici ascii
<newlife> mapreri: io voglio che mi ci portano invece :D
<totopalma> dunque, Dolasilla mounier aspettiamo Dario o si comincia?
<Dolasilla> WebbyIT: si si! l'importante e'  che riesca a staccare completamente :)
<mapreri> newlife: +1, direi ^^
<Dolasilla> mapreri: non mancheranno! :)
<mounier> totopalma, aspettiamo cinque minuti?
<mapreri> propongo di cambiare l'OdG in "discussione sulla luna di miele di Dolasilla " ;D
<totopalma> mounier, ok
<WebbyIT> Ma se mentre voi parlate io gioco a Dota, vi offendete?
<totopalma> mapreri, :D
<Dolasilla> mounier: totopalma si ma poi partiamo, aveva detto che sarebbe stato in ritardo
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT, si
<WebbyIT> Vi tengo sul secondo schermo, così vi leggo in realtime :D
<Dolasilla> ...ecco
 * newlife vorrebbe sottolineare solo che il sottoscritto poveraccio domani mattina (stanotte) si alza alle 4.30 -.-'
<Dolasilla> :/
 * newlife crede che WebbyIT stia ostentando il doppio monitor :D aahahha
<WebbyIT> l'unica cosa che ho da ostentare è Ubuntu Touch :P
<mapreri> WebbyIT: ma quale dota è?
 * newlife rosica con WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> mapreri, 2
<WebbyIT> newlife, :P
<mapreri> posso lamentarmi di non avere l'adsl??? :| voglio andare all'uni solo per quella!
<totopalma> mapreri, lol
<newlife> WebbyIT: .............. no spe in query
<totopalma> ragazzi, si comincia, iniziamo con le presentazioni
 * totopalma → Salvatore Palma
<mapreri> totopalma: spe, non usi meetingology ?
<pietro98-albini> totopalma, ^
<totopalma> non lo so usare ...
<pietro98-albini> totopalma, io lo so usare...
<mapreri> beh, almeno tracciamo, uso io, va bene?
<totopalma> ok
<mapreri> #startmeeting Riunione Gruppo Newsletter
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 29 20:15:16 2013 UTC.  The chair is mapreri. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<mapreri> #chair mapreri totopalma 
<meetingology> Current chairs: mapreri totopalma
<mapreri> vai alle presentazioni!
 * pietro98-albini ⇶ Pietro Albini
<totopalma> via con le presentazioni
<mapreri> ← Mattia Rizzolo
 * pietro98-albini ⇶ Pietro Albini
 * PaoloRotolo --> Paolo Rotolo
 * totopalma Salvatore Palma
<Dolasilla> -> Silvia Bindelli
<mounier> => Maurizio Maugeri
 * WebbyIT is Riccardo Padovani
<newlife> newlife → Marco Buono
<totopalma> ok, ora si comincia con la riunione
<totopalma> Salve a tutti, volevo discutere con voi sullo stato attuale della newsletter;
<totopalma> ho notato che ultimamente c'è poca partecipazione nella redazione (ultimo esempio il numero 34 che è stato pubblicato di mercoledi), capisco benissimo che occupate parte del vostro tempo libero alle varie attività di ubuntu-it (tra cui la newsletter), e che siete impegnati con la scuola e/o lavoro, ma mi chiedevo se c'è qualcosa che va migliorata per risolvere questa situazione.
<totopalma> Avete delle proposte in merito?
<totopalma> Cosa c'è che non va?
<totopalma> Cosa va migliorato?
<totopalma> se volete intervenire, prenotatevi
<totopalma> :)
<PaoloRotolo> scusate, caduta la linea :/
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6326089/
<PaoloRotolo> grazie mapreri 
<totopalma> su, non siate timidi :)
<pietro98-albini> totopalma, io volevo parlare di un'altra cosa... ma faccio dopo
<totopalma> pietro98-albini, ok
<Dolasilla> qualcuno a qualche idea per migliorare le cose tra noi e per coinvolgere piu' persone nel gruppo?
<mapreri> io purtroppo lo dico chiaro: non ho alcuna idea in proposito, ma sono aperto a qualunque proposta...
<pietro98-albini> ^ come sopra
<mounier> vorrei prenotare l'intervento
<mapreri> benvenuto ic3d ti copio il log, anche se corto
 * newlife si prenota
<ic3d> ciao a tutti, scusate il ritardo
<newlife> we ic3d :D
<totopalma> mounier, prego
<mounier> Credo che bisognerebbe palesare prima, per esempio entro la fase iniziale di edizione (Sabato), le disponibilità (o meno) dei componenti della redazione. Questo aiuterebbe ad organizzare, non a motivare però.
<mapreri> ic3d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6326119/ presentati :)
<ic3d> <-- Dario Cavedon
<ic3d> mapreri, grazie
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao ic3d :)
<totopalma> mounier, tu hai tereminato?
<pietro98-albini> ic3d su irc :O
<mounier> si
<totopalma> newlife, tocca a te
 * Dolasilla si prenotata dopo newlife :)
<newlife> in parte mounier ha gia detto..... secondo me occorre organizzare un po' meglio il lavoro per mantenere le scadenze... del tipo.. chiusura articoli la domenica, lunedi revisioni e la sera pubblicazioni.
<newlife> poi secondo me, serve pubblicizzare di più (fino allo sfinimento) la newsletter....
<newlife> pubblicizzare il lavoro del gruppo per nuovi collaboratori....
<newlife> occorre quasi 'spammare' al mondo che abbiamo bisogno di redattori...
<newlife> usiamo tutti i mezzi (G+, FB, la stessa newsletter... magari con la pubblicità invece che in fondo.... in cima alla NL direttamente
<newlife> FINE
<newlife> :D
<totopalma> Dolasilla, tocca a te
<totopalma> se qualcuno vuole prenotarsi ... :)
<Dolasilla> mi piacciono entrambe le proposte:
<ic3d> pietro98-albini solo per le grandi occasioni
<Dolasilla> 1. occorre che chi non e' disponibile avvisi entro il weekend
<Dolasilla> 2. meglio mettere scadenze piu' chiare, come diceva newlife
<Dolasilla> pero' mi piacerebbe anche portare avanti il fatto che le news non sono solo per la newsletter, ma anche per il sito
<Dolasilla> quindi l'
<Dolasilla> ideale sarebbe cercare di scrivere durante la settimana, senza aspettare il weekend, articoli che sembrano interessanti
<Dolasilla> pensate che forse il problema si trovare gli articoli da scrivire? se e' cosi, magari si puo' cercare di mettere le proposte in LIC a INIZIO settimana, invece che alla fine
<Dolasilla> per concludere, in ogni caso e sempre, SPAM!!! dobbiamo cercare di convolgere piu' redattori assolutamente
<Dolasilla> <fine>
<totopalma> ok, qualcuno vuole intervenire?
 * ic3d si prenota
<newlife> concordo con Dolasilla :D
<totopalma> ic3d, prego
<WebbyIT> A proposito di spam: FYI, Dolasilla il 3 febbraio presenterà questo gruppo all'interno del progetto contribuiamo
<Dolasilla> ah, gia', forse meglio che lo metta a calendario..
<Dolasilla> :P
<Dolasilla> (fine dell'interruzione a Dario)
<ic3d> concordo con quanto scritto da newlife
<ic3d> facciamoci più pubblicità
<ic3d> massiva, potremmo lanciare una campagna
<ic3d> un mese di spam su tutti i canali che abbiamo
<ic3d> subito dopo la serata di presentazione, direi
<ic3d> anzi no
<ic3d> troppo tardi il 3 febbraio
<ic3d> possiamo anticipare? :-)
<ic3d> finito
<totopalma> ok, qualcuno vuole intervenire?
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<totopalma> PaoloRotolo, prego
<mapreri> tipo, il 25 novembre è libero, dario...
<mapreri> ic3d: ↑
<PaoloRotolo> Grazie, sono d'accordo con tutto quanto detto fin ora. Se volete, sono disponibile per realizzare anche un video per pubblicizzare la newsletter
 * ic3d prenota PaoloRotolo per un video promozionale! 
<PaoloRotolo> l'ideale sarebbe stabilire una data precisa, tipo il 25 novembre, partire la sera con #contribuiamo, per continuare con il video e lo spam su tutti i social network per tutto il mese
<PaoloRotolo> finito :)
<totopalma> ok, qualcuno vuole intervenire?
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<ic3d> direi di passare all'azione!
<mapreri> interagisco un attimo con meetingology .....
<mapreri> #idea occorre che chi non e' disponibile avvisi entro il weekend (Maurizio)
<mapreri> #idea meglio mettere scadenze piu' chiare (Marco)
<ic3d> qualcuno disponibile per anticipare al 25.11 la serata?
<Dolasilla> ecco, io vi dico subito che non riesco
<Dolasilla> e'
<Dolasilla>  immediatemetne dopo il meeting
<Dolasilla> (scusate non vado d'accordo con sta tastiera)
 * newlife si prenota
<totopalma> newlife, vadi
<newlife> dunque.... il meeting... subito dopo il meeting... facciamo (o meglio fate perche 'sto giro non posso esserci) una ripresa promo con tutti quanti, ognuno dice la sua, caricate gli spezzoni su dropbox, li montiamo e facciamo un video ( 10 sec max) da far girare in maniera virale
<newlife> non so se avete visto il viral che il grande fabio colinelli ha messo su per we're open.....
<mapreri> (temporale dalle mie parti, non sorprendetevi se non mi sentirete più....)
<newlife> io glieli sto ripubblicando tutti..... beh.... talmente viral che anche degli americani che ho tra le cerchie lo hanno ripubblicato....
<newlife> insomma...
 * ic3d non ha visto il video di pixel ma questa è una bella idea
<pietro98-albini> newlife, puoi darci il link al video? grazie
<newlife> una serie di foto, video, pubblicità che spammamiamo al mondo... anche in inglese, russo, austroungarico e aramaico antico...
<PaoloRotolo> non solo il video, hanno pubblicato da qualche parte anche delle foto ispirate alle fiabe molto carine...
<newlife> ic3d: pietro98-albini no. scusate.... fabio non ha fato un video.... hanno creato delle foto statiche con personaggi mondiali (putin, obama, ecc ecc ) mettendogli in bocca il luogo dove si farà la manifestazione....
<newlife> insomma una idea semplice ma............... virale.....
<pietro98-albini> newlife, ah, ecco, quelle le avevo viste :D
<ic3d> mettiamo foto di giornalisti famosi e scriviamo "io ho cominciato così"
<totopalma> ehm, ragazzi, :D prenotatevi su :)
<newlife> bella dario ic3d :D bella :D 
<newlife> ecco così iniziamo... coordiniamoci...
<pietro98-albini> totopalma, posso dire una cosa veloce che i miei mi vogliono a letto prima di ora? :)
<newlife> io con Blender (se il tempo mi si moltiplica e riesco a tirar fuori 48 ore in un giorno) qualcosa mi posso inventare
<newlife> serve coordinamento per una pubblicità virale....
<totopalma> pietro98-albini, ok, dica
<newlife> ma così ne usciamo alla grande
<newlife> FINE
<pietro98-albini> Allora, la mia è una questione più tecnica che altro
<pietro98-albini> Da un po di tempo abbiamo iniziato a pubblicare le news sul sito
<pietro98-albini> Ma la struttura delle categorie è ancora legata al vecchio "stile" di pubblicazioni
<pietro98-albini> Volevo proporre sia in web che qui una ristrutturazione delle categorie
<pietro98-albini> Per rendere più agevole la lettura
<PaoloRotolo> guardatevi questo profilo: https://plus.google.com/111131153376658040834/posts?partnerid=gplp0
 * ic3d si prenota
 * pietro98-albini ha finito
<totopalma> ic3d, prego
<totopalma> pietro98-albini, magari per questo si puo discutere in ml :)
<ic3d> si, a proposito delle news
<ic3d> sono troppo nascoste adesso sul sito
<ic3d> come gruppo web dobbiamo tiararle un po' più su
<ic3d> per le categorie, ne parliamo
<ic3d> anche se non ho capito in che modo ristrutturarle
<ic3d> finito
<totopalma> qualcuno vuole intervenire?
<pietro98-albini> ic3d, io pensavo per esempio categorie Ubuntu Touch, Comunità, Novità ecc.
<Dolasilla> pietro98-albini: concordo, e concordo anche con totopalma : magari manda in ML una mail con una proposta di categorie da discutere
<ic3d> bon, allora mapreri prendi nota, eh
<WebbyIT> mapreri mi ha appena scritto che gli è crashato tutto e sta andando a letto
<ic3d> chi sa usare il coso lì?
<pietro98-albini> Anche io devo andare
<pietro98-albini> Ciao a tutti
<ic3d> ciao pietro98-albini
<Dolasilla> 'notte pietro98-albini 
 * newlife sottolinea la frase di ic3d "chi sa usare il coso lì?" O.o
<WebbyIT> totopalma, scrivi #endmeeting alla fine del meeting
<ic3d> newlife inten devo meetingology
<totopalma> ok
<totopalma> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 29 21:02:09 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-10-29-20.15.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-10-29-20.15.html
<newlife> :D ic3d :D
 * totopalma deve imparare a usare il coso
<ic3d> ok, direi che finiamo qua, domani una persona di buona volontà fa un resoconto
<newlife> il coso si è imossessato di totopalma :D
<newlife> *impossessato
<totopalma> newlife, :P
<totopalma> ok, per domani si fa un resoconto in ml e si procede :)
<mounier> Bene, un saluto a tutti :)
<totopalma> ciao a tutti :)
<Dolasilla> ottimo, buona serata! :)
<newlife> sera a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D
<ic3d> buona notte! :-)
<PaoloRotolo> buona notte :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-11-01
<gianni> buonasera
<Guest97342> ho un problema.....sul mio netbook con jupiter ho disabilitato il touchpad...e adesso come faccio a riabilitarlo?
<Guest97342> ho cercato una soluzione ma non ho trovato niente
<Guest97342> aiutooo
<Guest97342> come faccio...che comandi devo dare da terminale....ho provato a rimuovere jupiter da terminale ma quando premo la u mi segna un 4
<Guest97342> aiuto vi prego
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2015-10-31
<tnozyrox> ciao
